#ubuntu-discuss 2013-03-04
<AlanBell> interesting looking HP all in one with Ubuntu on it
<AlanBell> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/hp-launch-ubuntu-all-in-one-pc-for-349
<AlanBell> skype and adobe reader preinstalled
<AlanBell> overall the description seems accurate and pretty good
<AlanBell> "HP recommends Windows." just above the purchase button, but meh
<Pici> I wonder what support resources they provide for it.
<Calinou> AlanBell: all in one
<Calinou> can you see?
<Calinou> shit mobile hardware inside
<Calinou> do like the real men, build a desktop
<Calinou> where you put actual parts and no noname stuff
<Calinou> you can upgrade these too
<Calinou> AlanBell: btw, they're being paid for their famous "x recommends windows" ;)
<IdleOne> such hostility
<AlanBell> Calinou: yeah, I know how it works, it is actually worse than the fact that they are paid for it
<AlanBell> they get audited and if every page of every brochure and every page of their website doesn't contain it then they lose their discounts and co-marketing funds
<Calinou> IdleOne: I'm hostile to people who make poor computer choices
<IdleOne> It rarely gets you the desired outcome though
<IdleOne> least in my experience
<rasher> Hi, so. I find it mildly offensive that the download page shows me a skull graphic if I choose not to donate.
<rasher> Loud noises.
<IdleOne> link?
<rasher> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<IdleOne> is this before or after you click the Pay with paypal button?
<IdleOne> I see no skull
<rasher> move all the sliders to 0
<rasher> same graphic is displayed briefly (until the browser moves on) if you click "Not now, take me to the download"
<IdleOne> hmm yeah I see
<IdleOne> I suppose you could email canonical at the contact us link
<IdleOne> it does seem odd they would use a skull for $0
<Calinou> rasher: there's a "download for free button" if you're scared of .pngs
<rasher> Calinou: you mean the "Not now, take me to the download" link? That still changes the icon to the skull (while the next page loads). And I'm not scared, I just think it's rude, considering Ubuntu is built on mountains of free software.
<Calinou> it's a joke
<Calinou> skulls don't always mean "u dead"
<Calinou> if you're not happy, enjoy your debian with its rusty, stale or broken packages
<rasher> Huh? I realise it's a joke, but it's a bad one.
<rasher> Do you have any useful input?
<Calinou> lol, debian user's excuse, saying people are useless
<IdleOne> doesn't appear to.
<Calinou> IdleOne: I know a lot of debian users which use the same kind of excuse, just go to #debian-offtopic @ espernet, see by yourself
<IdleOne> What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Calinou> ubuntu is based on debian
<IdleOne> Calinou: are you trolling?
 * Calinou presses K
<Calinou> please don't ban me :(
<IdleOne> Don't act like a fool :)
<IdleOne> Anyway, rasher I am not personally bothered by the graphic but I can see why it would bother some people. best advice I can give is contact Canonical and explain your concerns
<rasher> Yeah, I just might.
<Calinou> more like, they're even requesting donations... they're a company
<Calinou> if you don't want to donate: no "ad" is going to make you change. just like any other ad
<rasher> I never said I don't want to donate.
<AlanBell> seen the Mir thing?
<AlanBell> rasher: there is a bug about the skull thing
<IdleOne> skimmed the specs real quick
<AlanBell> well in theory it is all openGL to put stuff on screen
<IdleOne> I'm not technical enough to make an informed decision on it
<AlanBell> so things like dropshadows will be *actually* shadows rather than the abomination that is the top panel shadow at the moment
<IdleOne> What I did get from it is that somewhere around May 2014 I should maybe expect my desktop to explode
<rasher> AlanBell: Sweet, thanks! (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1066792 for the curious)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066792 in ubuntu-website-content "Donation Skull-Icon is Inappropriate" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AlanBell> I am not expecting the bug to get fixed any time soon
<AlanBell> I think that doing a transition from X to mir in a rolling release will be . .  brave
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-03-05
<Calinou> surpising, noone talks about mir
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-03-06
<wastrel> some of the presenters on voa china are better than others
<wastrel> i like the guy who's on right now
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-03-07
<hunger_office> Which channel is used for the ubuntu sdk hangout?
<msev> Yo
<kalenjohnson> hi
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-03-09
<rednecktek> Hello all
<rednecktek> does anyone know of a process to allow users to create their own account on login? I'm looking to setup a Chrome-like login for residents of a homeless shelter and want them to use their email address, but I don't want to have to set them up individually
<JanC> why do people always run away before they get an answer?  :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-03-03
<blithen> Woah! This is tiny channel.
<blithen> Surprising that it's not bigger since the main ubuntu channel has about 875014574386 people in it.
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-03-06
<newb> Hello
<newb> Im just downloading Ubuntu to install on my laptop. I used to use mint
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-07
<lotuspsychje> afternoon to all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<nicomachus> optimizing the OS setup for available hardware is off-topic, daftykins?
<daftykins> going on about the hardware upgrades for his machines, is what i was getting at
<daftykins> but once that user failed to grasp what i was going on about, i was off like a shot...
<nicomachus> lol, gotcha.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-08
<Bashing-om> OK, enough for one session ... Gnight .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/microsoft-windows-convergence-patent-phonepad
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<EriC^^> evening gents
<daftykins> hallo o/
<EriC^^> how are you daftykins ?
<daftykins> all good here thanks! got a new client today that's going to keep me busy :)
<daftykins> what's new with you?
<EriC^^> cool, not much went for a short drive and came home from a bit
<daftykins> :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-09
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-settings wily
<ubot5> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 352.21-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 811 kB, installed size 3515 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 44.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 43115 kB, installed size 104888 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/new-features-in-firefox-45
<daxcat> 06:28 < daxcat> #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-app-devel, actually. #ubuntu isn't really competent at packaging support
<daxcat> 06:28 < daxcat> i'd check what i suggested first though
<daxcat> yay they did neither
<daxcat> current status: feeling ignored
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> daxcat: the heavyness of crossposting :p
<daxcat> to be fair somiaj@#debian told them to go to #ubuntu
<daxcat> but yeah crossposting before actually trying the suggestion given to you in the original channel is a bit silly
<lotuspsychje> lucky we have persistent ops :p
<daxcat> i'm mainly in #debian to catch Ubuntu users pretending to use Debian so I can hit them with a cluebat
<daxcat> 'cause it annoys me when Mint users do it so i figure helping out upstream ops with that is nice
<lotuspsychje> mint brrrrr
<lotuspsychje> i always wonder why its so popular
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: what you think of this: http://www.pcw.fr/shop/portables-clevo/portables-pour-linux.html
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: it's the money site
<EriC^^> bingo
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you like?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: configurator looks pretty nice too, but not all machines can remove hd
<EriC^^> actually hold o
<EriC^^> yeah i think there's a lingo thing
<lotuspsychje> they even install 16.04 on it lol
<EriC^^> à partir de: 342,00 €
<EriC^^> i think that's a unit from: 342euro
<EriC^^> so that's for the i3 i guess
<EriC^^> it's still pretty cheap though
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah you can then choose the options in the configurator
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: im browsing more clevo shops now, lets see what come out :p
<EriC^^> it's still pretty expensive though
<EriC^^> i put somewhat similar to my specs for the hp
<EriC^^> it's like 800+euro
<EriC^^> i got mine for like $940 3 years ago
<EriC^^> i7 , 6gb ram, 750gb hdd,
<EriC^^> win8
<EriC^^> amd graphics
<lotuspsychje> ok, but im gonna remove Os and hd
<EriC^^> yeah that's what i mean it's still expensive
<lotuspsychje> yep
<EriC^^> china
<daxcat> clevo is what system76 resells isn't it
<lotuspsychje> daxcat: i think so, im just reading that
<lotuspsychje> daxcat: but im wondering why system76 is so expensive then?
<daxcat> no idea, I always considered them a waste of money
<lotuspsychje> thats why i wanna make the difference
<EriC^^> in america the laptops are pretty cheap
<lotuspsychje> cheap laptops i can get by tons too
<lotuspsychje> but i need them barebone cheap :p
<EriC^^> i7 without hd or os
<EriC^^> $700
<EriC^^> how much will the ssd cost you?
<lotuspsychje> starts from 120 euro for the 120gig 850 samsung pro ssd
<EriC^^> and you need also to either get it with the qwerty keyboard, that's 49euro more
<lotuspsychje> yeah the keyboard will be a prob, i also need that .be
<EriC^^> so about $890 / laptop
<EriC^^> and shipping to your place is like $40 maybe?
<EriC^^> so the laptop will cost you like $930
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah but that for a bomb laptop
<EriC^^> with 120gb ssd
<lotuspsychje> i7 is high end right
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> most of multimedia users can get i3 or i5
<EriC^^> let's see for i3
<EriC^^> or i5
<lotuspsychje> http://www.pcw.fr/shop/inote-cr61-2m-278xfr-15-hd-mat-sur-mesure.html
<EriC^^> about $720 for i3 , 4gb, 120ssd
<EriC^^> (shipped and everything)
<lotuspsychje> with i3 this one : 441+ 120
<EriC^^> usa laptops are really cheap man
<EriC^^> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-inspiron-15-6-touch-screen-laptop-intel-core-i3-6gb-memory-1tb-hard-drive-black/4815400.p?id=bb4815400&skuId=4815400
<EriC^^> dell, i3, 6gb, 1tb hdd $380 shipped
<lotuspsychje> i know would love to work with hp or dell
<EriC^^> 15.6" + touch screen
<lotuspsychje> but what i do with the MS license on the back and the 1TB
<EriC^^> it's still cheaper than the other site!
<lotuspsychje> i could deliver a hd enclosure for the 1TB and put ssd in myself
<lotuspsychje> but the MS license i dont like
<EriC^^> other one is 440euro + 50 euro for keyboard
<lotuspsychje> could get me in trouble
<EriC^^> can't you sell the ms license?
<lotuspsychje> no, its against my principle of the shop
<lotuspsychje> i wont do it
<lotuspsychje> only ubuntu machines :p
<EriC^^> like when you get a ton of them, sell them to a local school or network or something for 3/4 price or something?
<EriC^^> i think you can tell microsoft you dont want the license but it's a hassle
<EriC^^> ( and get a refund for it )
<EriC^^> i think it sounds awesome, hd enclosure for 1tb
<EriC^^> that way they can use 120gb ssd + have the space
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but im not sure how warranty will work with that, if i take out the 1tb
<lotuspsychje> thats why barebones would be perfect for my needs
<EriC^^> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6144782.stm
<EriC^^> it seems pretty easy to get a refund
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<EriC^^>  "They only took two days to respond," he said. "I was pretty gob-smacked that it was so easy." The total refund was for £55.23" (for winxp)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> ms license states if you dont want to use it you can ask for a refund
<EriC^^> it's in the law thing
<lotuspsychje> yeah but i dont wanna put time in messing around heh
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: https://www.reddit.com/r/SuggestALaptop/wiki/clevo
<EriC^^> yeah that's true
<lotuspsychje> lets c what i find here
<lotuspsychje> wth....http://www.eurocom.com/ec/configure%282,343,0%29ec
<lotuspsychje> 2999 lol
<EriC^^> wow euro is almost as much as the dollar
<EriC^^> it was like 1.6 at a time or something
<EriC^^> was reading some guy's refund with microsoft, it's definitely a hassle
<EriC^^> wow 3000
<EriC^^> pretty sick though
<EriC^^> *drool*
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: im reading dell asus and mis also do BTO (build to order) machines, but cand find it anywhere
<lotuspsychje> msi
<EriC^^> brb
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ex-kubuntu-leader-accuses-canonical-again-of-distributing-linux-illegally-501461.shtml
<lotuspsychje> the soap continues
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yeah I saw that on the rss feeds the other day
<lotuspsychje> revenge :p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ezri: you have an identity crisis? :p
<EriC^^> good evening everyone
<daftykins> hello sir \o
<EriC^^> daftykins: how was your day?
<daftykins> EriC^^: not bad ty :) mostly hid away from the 65mph winds and rain
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-10
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Still valid " Note: While the minimal iso image is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems " ??
<dax> debian's debian-installer works fine with UEFI, so hopefully not valid
<Bashing-om> :)
<bluefive> Do most applications rely on single thread performance?
<bluefive> For instance, when I am upgrading my OS, is it the single thread performane that is the bottleneck?
<lotuspsychje> this might be interesting for future support:
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-recommends-open-source-amdgpu-and-radeon-drivers-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-501556.shtml
<bluefive> http://www.infoworld.com/article/2632284/web-browsers/mozilla-to-add-multithreading-to-firefox.html
<bluefive> Does this mean that with two processors with equivalent single-thread performance, you would notice better responsiveness with Firefox with the one with significantly improved multi-thread performance?
<lotuspsychje> bluefive: maybe the ##firefox guys might know this?
<bluefive> You mean at irc.mozilla.org?
<lotuspsychje> bluefive: no here on freenode
<lotuspsychje> bluefive: #firefox sorry
<dax> (crossposting from +1) anyway. another note to add to lotuspsychje's comment: fglrx is being deprecated by AMD upstream, it's not an Ubuntu-specific decision
<BluesKaj> ohwdy folks
<BluesKaj> howdy, even :-)
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<EriC^^> afternoon
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: seen this one mate, interesting for future support: http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-recommends-open-source-amdgpu-and-radeon-drivers-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-501556.shtml
<ilhami> !google ubuntu
<ubot5> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<ilhami> :D
<ilhami> !google ubot5
<ilhami> !wiki ubuntu
<ilhami> !commands
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ilhami> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ilhami> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ilhami> !books
<ilhami> !ban
<ubot5> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<ilhami> !behavior
<ubot5> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ilhami> !etiquette
<ilhami> !Etiquette
<ilhami> :O
<dax> !-etiquette
<ubot5> etiquette is <alias> guidelines - added by LjL on 2006-11-30 00:55:49 - last edited by AlanBell on 2014-03-19 19:19:29
<dax> hrm
<dax> !search etiquette
<ubot5> Found: etiquette@guidelines, coc, prayer, ban, ettiquette@etiquette, etiquette-#ubuntu-offtopic*
<dax> !-ban
<ubot5> ban aliases: banned - added by gnomefreak on 2006-06-30 22:10:52 - last edited by tsimpson on 2010-01-17 10:54:12
<dax> !ban =~ s/!Etiquette and //
<dax> oh, right, ubot5 not ubottu
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-11
<Bashing-om> I am Baccckkk. gettinmg caught up .
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EriC^^> what's up gentlemen
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: i read that amd article today
<EriC^^> interesting shit..
<lotuspsychje> ah yeah
<lotuspsychje> no more users redirected to external driver links, good for us :p
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i wonder how well it'll fair
<lotuspsychje> well i already got a user with a bug
<lotuspsychje> complaining opengl version on amdgpu
<EriC^^> i have an amd, and use the open source ones, it's been great so far
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> !info amdgpu
<ubot5> Package amdgpu does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> !find amdgpu
<ubot5> Found: libdrm-amdgpu1, libdrm-amdgpu1-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-dbg
<EriC^^> 16.04?
<EriC^^> ah
<lotuspsychje> xserver
<lotuspsychje> and yes transition from xorg will be xenial
<EriC^^> !info amdgpu trusty
<ubot5> Package amdgpu does not exist in trusty
<EriC^^> btw i updated to 16.04 recently
<EriC^^> then back to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu trusty
<ubot5> Package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu does not exist in trusty
<lotuspsychje> upgraded from?
<EriC^^> mid-way through the update to 16.04 i pulled the hdmi cable out of the laptop, and it froze
<EriC^^> from 14.04
<lotuspsychje> that doesnt work yet
<EriC^^> lol it got borked
<lotuspsychje> needs to be final first
<EriC^^> ah sorry i upgraded to 15.10
<EriC^^> was planning to upgrade to 16.04
<lotuspsychje> fresh install working like a charm here
<lotuspsychje> rockstable
<EriC^^> i tried ubuntu mate 16.04
<lotuspsychje> but soon things will change big
<EriC^^> it's pretty decent, i like the terminal and also i liked the new scroll bars
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> new versions of stuff, and yet more to come
<EriC^^> yeah the new video player is pretty awesome
<EriC^^> in 15.10 nautilus sucked ass
<lotuspsychje> lets hope gnome software will be nice
<EriC^^> when you scroll up to the top or to the bottom you get a tiny shadow cloud thing
<lotuspsychje> the gnome guys working on nautilus 3.20 now
<EriC^^> dunno who's idea was that
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> lol :D they removed it in 16.04 though
 * lotuspsychje not mine
<EriC^^> i tried elementary too, it's very mac osx'ish
<EriC^^> haven't used mac that much really but it looks similar and stuff
<lotuspsychje> im sticking to good ol unity :p
<lotuspsychje> it stole my heart :p
<EriC^^> even i think when you close the window the program stays running, i think that's a macosx feature
<EriC^^> yeah same here
<lotuspsychje> and with my bq phone and tablet
<lotuspsychje> all same like a charm
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate is a close call, but still unity is way better
<lotuspsychje> yeah its pretty intuitive
<EriC^^> i've removed the recovery partition on my laptop, dunno what i'll install there though
<EriC^^> it's almost 17gb
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> no more win uefi stuff for me :p
<lotuspsychje> and no w10 either
<EriC^^> i updated mine today
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> heh
<EriC^^> been a while
<lotuspsychje> gill bates poking around in your folders
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> yeah microsoft sucks
<lotuspsychje> anyway its dinnertime here mate
 * EriC^^ waiting for delivery
<lotuspsychje> ttyl
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: what you havin?
<lotuspsychje> kebab
<EriC^^> bon appetite
<lotuspsychje> merci
<EriC^^> mc something meal + oreo icecream
<EriC^^> lol nah
<lotuspsychje> yummy
<lotuspsychje> laterz mate
<EriC^^> laters
<daftykins> far too paranoid talk ;)
<EriC^^> the microsoft stuff?
<EriC^^> delivery came :D
<daftykins> \o/ wutcha get?
<EriC^^> mc something (cheeseburger+ fries + coke) and oreo icecream
<EriC^^> been eating a lot of icecream lately
<EriC^^> got 3 yesterday
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> by the microsoft comment i really meant about their attitude kind of stuff, not any spying stuff
<EriC^^> yesterday i was on that site lotus gave me and there was an article about the microsoft ex-ceo or something saying 'linux finally not a joke/toy anymore and a real rival'
<EriC^^> something like that, and i was like meh
<EriC^^> you know?
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> lotus does tend to take his hatred a bit further ;)
<EriC^^> Ben64 put a cool command on the channel today
<EriC^^> was pretty nuts didn't know you could do that
<EriC^^> mplayer -vo caca <filename>
<rwd> libcaca is fun
<EriC^^> plays a video in the terminal, i played a sort of short movie / song type of thing and you could actually tell what's going on and stuff
<rwd> drawing videos direct to framebuffer without Xorg running is fun too, but generally requires permissions tweaking first
<EriC^^> aha
<daftykins> teenager detected ;)
<EriC^^> :D
<tsimonq2> daftykins: hey I just turned 14 today XD
<daftykins> get the rope, guys
<EriC^^> mocking jay part 2 finally hit the torrent sites couple days ago
<daftykins> i've not read or seen any of that series, always struck me as "i can't believe it's not Battle Royale"
<EriC^^> what's Battle Royale?
<EriC^^> the first one was pretty good, the second as well, part 1 was pretty shitty, eager to see this last one
<EriC^^> i saw mad max fury road yesterday
<EriC^^> it was pretty good, the sound track was pretty nice and it was ok, i had read reviews that it was shitty and how'd it get so much praise from journalists and stuff, etc
<daftykins> ah i've still yet to see that one
<daftykins> Battle Royale is a Japanese film where a school class is told they must all fight to the death on a secluded island
<daftykins> only the sole survivor will be called the winner and allowed to return to society
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> aha
<daftykins> so i'm not sure how well that overlaps :D
<EriC^^> basically it's pretty similar but it has some cool facets to it like self sacrifice for family and love and a bunch of other cool stuff
<EriC^^> and jennifer lawrence is pretty amazing
<daftykins> oh that's the same, there's a very touching bit that disturbed me for a while where one class lad chases after a girl to tell her that he'd loved her the whole time and well - in defence she kills him - whoops.
<EriC^^> part 1 is pretty strong story wise and stuff, like powerful
<EriC^^> lol that sucks
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> yeah tragic :)
<EriC^^> it's pretty like almost similar, this guy who like was in her "district" was always in love with her and they end up in that battle thing
<EriC^^> won't ruin it with telling more though
<EriC^^> i watched the walk btw!
<EriC^^> it was pretty nuts
<EriC^^> really cool movie
<EriC^^> you know the story is like almost 100% true?
<EriC^^> except that he never almost slipped and stuff on the way back, and he never fell into that lake, he did in fact walk for like 45mins like 8 times and lay on his back and everything
<daftykins> :D ah nice! i was meant to remind myself to look up the guy and read about his history but never got around to it
<EriC^^> he has a ted-ex talk, it's pretty inspirational
<daftykins> ah nice
<EriC^^> how's your cat doing?
<daftykins> EriC^^: yeah all good :) poor little lass had a vet trip the other day - https://www.dropbox.com/s/tvtuncjl3wow9zk/VID_20160227_132749.mp4?dl=0
<EriC^^> poor guy, he looks sad
<EriC^^> what was he in for?
<daftykins> ah no she just had routine injections and a checkup :)
<Bashing-om> Is it too early to be Friday ? surely it is Friday somewhere ? Sure is slow !
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> Bashing-om: don't worry, the crazy is just around the corner - i'm sure of it!
<Bashing-om> OH ^^ How I trust your judgement .
<daftykins> :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-12
<daftykins> nicomachus: halp, i'm surrounded by dumb!
<Bashing-om> Cookies, cookies .. makes it not only bearable, but doable .
<daftykins> :>
<nicomachus> daftykins: sorry, I was mixing up taco seasoning! Getting caught up
<daftykins> ooh nice :D
<Nathanj> does anyone know the status on fixing the runit not being configured bug? it drives me nuts!
<daftykins> this isn't a support channel, Nathanj
<daftykins> check out the topic
<Nathanj> sorry wrong window
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5> It's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - download at http://ubuntu.com/download/
<lotuspsychje> hmm someone should change that for xenial :p
<daftykins> it'll be a fine day once she's out
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-now-ships-with-linux-kernel-4-4-4-lts-launches-april-21-2016-501644.shtml
<lotuspsychje> 6 weeks to go :p
<daftykins> i'm looking forward to that RAM and SSD upgrade fest at my uncles
<daftykins> buying so many of those Crucial BX200s of late, i should burn a CD-R of the firmware updater to make life easier
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: wich ssd's will be used?
<daftykins> just a budget TLC choice
<lotuspsychje> ssd's are pretty solid these days, even budget
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: your uncle own business?
<daftykins> yep, 3!
<lotuspsychje> wow
<daftykins> i have been doing tonnes of stuff consolidating his email
<lotuspsychje> ict business, or regular
<daftykins> building industry
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> and great you can help modernize ict infra
<daftykins> i wasgoing to go in there and suggest switching him to google apps on one of his domains - but it turns out he already had a google apps account on a local .gg domain - so i just basically fed everything into it and got his smartphone set up with it
<daftykins> yeah :D nice hourly rate for it all too
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: maybe convince him you do the security part also :p
<daftykins> haha no need for that i think
<lotuspsychje> dangerous statement :p
<daftykins> IT security though, definitely - his NAS was fully anonymous when i first turned up
<daftykins> all data open to guest
<daftykins> check out his main desktop though, my word - one of those SFF acer machines - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yseg3eyt3fjuc6w/AAArS9sfQepeltmQSLrg-apSa?dl=0
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<daftykins> oh we should take this convo to the other chan actually :>
<daftykins> pesky logging
<ezri> !-isitoutyet
<ubot5> isitoutyet is <alias> isitout - added by tsimpson on 2010-04-28 12:45:55 - last edited by Pici on 2015-10-05 14:20:25
<ezri> !-isitout
<ubot5> isitout aliases: outyet, isoutouyet, is it out yet, releasetime, isitoutyet, countdown-#ubuntu-release-party, isitout? - added by LjL on 2008-10-30 01:48:02 - last edited by Pici on 2015-10-22 14:39:25
<ezri> !no, isitout is <reply> Nope, it's not out yet!
<ezri> Ugh I should get ubottu moved in here so I stop forgetting that lol
<daftykins> is it you who's got the reigns on the bot these days?
<daftykins> EriC^^: so that Mia has an OCZ Trion100 which is already on the latest firmware yet it was spamming those sector errors and SATA link retries
<daftykins> i think either they're incompatible, (drive + mac it's in) or one is faulty
<EriC^^> its kind of odd, some people say the hdd started doing it before it died, others are saying it's a kernel bug, and others a setting in the bios
<EriC^^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/550559
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 550559 in linux (Ubuntu) "hdd problems, failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED" [Undecided,Invalid]
<EriC^^> faulty hdd i guess, i think they're getting a replacement one today
<daftykins> yeah buying a different SSD, we were chatting earlier
<EriC^^> just noticed dmesg has a lot of blkid_update i/o error at sector blabla
<lordievader> Good morning.
<EriC^^> morning
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> no uefi hells yet :p
<lotuspsychje> you can watch a movie :p
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> mocking jay part 2 is finally out
<lotuspsychje> cool
<EriC^^> did you fix that error of the apt-get update?
<EriC^^> the chrome i386 error
<lotuspsychje> ah not sure what that guy did after
<lotuspsychje> but i got that link from nicomachus
<EriC^^> no i mean on your pc, i was getting it lately
<lotuspsychje> i didnt have apt-get issues?
<EriC^^> i just fixed mine, found something on google, you add [arch=amd64] between deb and http://.... in sources.list.d/google...
<lotuspsychje> i only use chromium and on 64bit
<EriC^^> oh nevermind then, i think when chrome dropped i386 support, if you have that enabled in dpkg it tries to get stuff from the repo and doesn't find it and puts an error and red triangle in the top
<EriC^^> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i think webupd8 has a tut for it
<daftykins> THE TRIANGLES!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> EriC^^: psst, messy disk ;)
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<daftykins> that install just looks so wrong
<daftykins> i remember back in my quakenet days when someone came on that managed to have their Windows system drive as X:
<EriC^^> ohhh
<daftykins> i was baffled as to how someone could screw up so bad XD
<EriC^^> i see
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, does the freshplayer plugin work with flash on chromium?
<daftykins> to that guy - The Hives - Hate To Say I Told You So.mp3
<daftykins> <o/ \o>
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: im using pepper+chromium, not sure
<lotuspsychje> !find freshplayer
<ubot5> Found: browser-plugin-freshplayer-libpdf, browser-plugin-freshplayer-nacl, browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=freshplayer&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<BluesKaj> yeah it's freshplayer-pepper flash on FF...just curious
<lotuspsychje> ahh
<lotuspsychje> didnt test that myself
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: we recommend fresplayer as adobe alternative on FF?
<BluesKaj> there are some sites that FF wouldn't play flash -video content without the freshplayer
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: ok nice to know, tnx
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, but not all
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: do you know if they removed adobe flash from restricted extras yet?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, don't think so
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> so we would need a restricted extras install without adobe and + freshplayer then
<BluesKaj> things are changing so fat, but I can't wait til HTML5 is universally adopted
<lotuspsychje> same here
<lotuspsychje> webbrowser-app using pepperflash also
<BluesKaj> then I can drop pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> on my other pc
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: and use what as alternative
<daftykins> death to flash! \o/
<BluesKaj> nothing just alsa
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> yeah but that guy in #ubuntu+1 came with some older website still using flash instead
<lotuspsychje> adobe's
<lotuspsychje> !info browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash xenial
<ubot5> browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash (source: freshplayerplugin): PPAPI-host NPAPI-plugin adapter for pepperflash. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3.4-3 (xenial), package size 353 kB, installed size 1187 kB
<BluesKaj> I have a m-audio soundcard that requires pulse , because the driver isn't fully written like most now
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: does freshplayer play by default on FF, or does it need to be added as plugin after install?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^, daftykins thats why i would never use 1TB on a boot hd
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, I had to add it to FF 40X, but not sure abou the new FF 45
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> 900gig backup lol
<daftykins> i think it's fine, it's just a case of someone not growing up with lovely DOS to learn how they work properly - then not having dualboot experience, then... then... :D
<daftykins> ah the days in my youth learning how to use fdisk
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: well if the second hd is also 1TB im okay with it...
<daftykins> (Microsoft one)
<lotuspsychje> but i would always use ssd as boot
<lotuspsychje> brb tea :p
<daftykins> hey i'm gonna get a lotus biscuit down the restaurant with any luck!
<daftykins> bbl :>
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, I have 2 libfreshwrapper-libpdf-backend.so files in  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins. I'm using FF 45 so that makes me think the new FF comes with that file as default
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hmm not here, im on trusty
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> xenial here
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: only flashplugin-alternative and the totem ones
<lotuspsychje> !find libfreshwrapper-libpdf-backend.so
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libfreshwrapper-libpdf-backend.so&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-teases-linux-users-again-with-the-gtk3-integration-now-for-firefox-46-0-501658.shtml
<daftykins> i feel as though we're getting too high in browser version numbers now that something will have to change ;)
<nicomachus> Chrome is at the top end of 49.xxxx
<nicomachus> oh, maybe not the top end of it: 49.0.2623.87
<lotuspsychje> bbl :p
<EriC^^> delivery time!
<daftykins> \o/ is it cake?
<EriC^^> no, i'm thinking icecream
<daftykins> what kind of funky country is that where they bring everything to you :(
<EriC^^> last time i got lots of icecream and the oreo icecream and sundays and so i put the sundays in the fridge and later they sucked ass cause they were too thick and frozen
<daftykins> and how do i get there in time for ice cream!?
<EriC^^> it just occurred to me to ice the sundays first cause the oreo thing takes a lot longer to melt and i feel like a genius or something now
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> daftykins: https://www.google.com/flights/#search;f=LHR,LGW,LCY,STN,LTN,QQS;t=BEY;q=london+beirut+flight;d=2016-03-30;r=2016-04-06
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> *to eat the sundays
<EriC^^> it's actually pretty easy, $357 for a ticket
<daftykins> ooh
<EriC^^> round trip, lufthansa
<EriC^^> when i went to amsterdam once, it cost like $1400 or something
<daftykins> what in the heeeeell
<EriC^^> yeah, flights to california cost like $1900 or so
<EriC^^> now-a-days
<EriC^^> i think it's like 5 hours to london from here
<EriC^^> i've been there many times on flights to california
<EriC^^> ( just the airport though )
<daftykins> our flights to get to England are killer
<daftykins> easily £160+ return even if booked way in advance
<EriC^^> O.o
<EriC^^> i think it's cause fuel is really cheap now?
<EriC^^> i'm seeing amsterdam flights at like $400 or something, wtf..
<daftykins> oh i was meaning crazy expensive, 'cause it only takes 40 mins to get to London Gatwick but they say our flights are the most expensive per mile in the world, i think
<EriC^^> yeah it is very expensive
<EriC^^> you mean locally like if you wanted to travel to england you'd have to pay 160euro?
<EriC^^> (that's what i got)
<daftykins> GBP but yip
<EriC^^> yeah it's very expensive
<EriC^^> i meant the amsterdam flights are like $400 now round trip
<EriC^^> i think it's cause the fuel is cheap now i guess the flights get affected too
<daftykins> oic
<daftykins> definitely the $1400 you said sounded astronomical for that route to my mind, but with no clue of such things
<EriC^^> like here 20 liters used to be for $24 or so, now it's $13 or something
<EriC^^> yeah i think we kind of got a higher price cause it was really tight and stuff
<EriC^^> the dates and everything
<EriC^^> man i feel like traveling somewhere for like a week or something
<daftykins> :D i'm not sure i'd have the nerve to make much of somewhere if i were by myself
<EriC^^> nah i think you would, you have a decent head on your shoulders so i dont think you'd get into any kind of stupid situations too
<EriC^^> unless you go to like africa or some country with war and stuff, then it's another thing
<EriC^^> lol :D
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> hehe you're too kind
<daftykins> do you get any trouble down there?
<daftykins> seems close to the 'hot spots'
<EriC^^> nah not really, lebanon is like kind of odd
<EriC^^> cause it's like split between muslims and christians, and muslims who are against israel, and trying to free palestine or something and do stuff from here instead
<EriC^^> and so like stuff happens in the muslim part and stuff, but israel doesn't do stuff to the christian side
<daftykins> hrmm
<EriC^^> it's what i think anyways, cause i know me and other christians have nothing against israel
<EriC^^> and like it's supposed to be lebanon's "enemy" and stuff, but we christians dont despise them or anything, we're basically like 'it's a shame it's not allowed to travel there cause it's a national enemy, it's so stupid'
<daftykins> weird how a patch of land can mean so much
<EriC^^> on the other hand there are some muslims who are pretty extremist and stuff and israel is the enemy etc
<EriC^^> yeah, it's funny, not saying i believe in the bible or anything, but i think historically israel has always been there
<EriC^^> and they just took back what was theirs, like the armenians and turks did maybe?
<EriC^^> ( btw i'm like one of the most horrible people at politics and stuff on earth )
<EriC^^> lol, so just know that
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> XD same here, i don't know anything about any conflicts really
<daftykins> over here it's too easy to be used to news never applying to us
<daftykins> *turn on local news* - "fishermen clashed with French fishermen today..."
<daftykins> ooh, srs bsns
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> damn you youtube
<EriC^^> i forgot about the delivery and the fries are now cold and icecream probably melted :'(
<EriC^^> i almost had a heart attack, i was like 'the deliveryyyy noooooooo' and ran to the kitchen
<daftykins> :<
<daftykins> we can rebuild it! to the microwave!
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> seriously though? fries in microwave works?
<EriC^^> i will take one for humanity and try it
<daftykins> :D i honestly have no idea
<EriC^^> hmm, can't use microwave right now, it's the local electricity not the public one ( another lebanon thing )
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> is there a big switch outside the house? :D
<daftykins> time to disappear! ttfn :)
<BluesKaj> 2 of my neighbours have solar arrays on their rooves and we're thinking of investing in a system as long as it's cost effective.
<EriC^^> daftykins: nah it's like electricty for the whole neighborhood, like a local distributor, but you can't use a lot of stuff on it
<EriC^^> cause the public official electricity isn't on 24/7 they have a shortage or something since forever
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> hi all
<EriC^^> evening gentlemen
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotus
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: All quiet on the Lebanon front ?
<EriC^^> yeah Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Too quiet, as in still seeking IT employment ? I being spring, maybe things there will loosen up .
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> nah i've not been up to much
<Bashing-om> Me neither, grass is growing and the "not been up to much " is subject to change .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-06
<anya> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> aww man EriC^^ why'd you do that? ;)
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> it wasn't me :D
<daftykins> :>
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: still there?
<daftykins> anya: wb
<daftykins> XD
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> this guy texla has an odd os-prober thingamabob going on
<EriC^^> oh wow thingamabob wasn't spelling corrected here
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> doo-hickey!
<EriC^^> he has linux lite installed and ubuntu's grub isn't launching it, grub.cfg has an empty line for the kernel line, just "linux"
<daftykins> possible there's mixed-mode booting going on?
<EriC^^> and the rest below it is a mess, like menuentry 'root=uuid=42342342' and menuentry 'Description' and it's like one thing went wrong with it and it made the rest not right
<daftykins> sounds like it needs the treatment from "Aliens"
<EriC^^> i think there's something messing up the os-prober script, like maybe some character it doesn't expect in a filename or something like that and it's going bazerk, just a guess
<daftykins> that'd fit!
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yeah , I be here and watchong - caught a smoke  - ,, How bout we try and boot linux-lite from grub , purge grub and reinstall ?
<EriC^^> that's interesting, he had a dpkg lock, i asked for ps aux | grep dpkg he gave this http://pastebin.com/jgAFA96B
<EriC^^> the grub-pc.postinst script is still running, maybe it's somehow related? long shot..
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it's the ubuntu grub that's messed up though
<OerHeks> he never rebooted these 2 hrs ..
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: EriC^^ True, and we want to back out of /mnt/looksee prior to seeing what results from a re-boot .
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I have not read all the config file . but redundancy ( round robin from os-prober )  within the file driving grub nuts ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yes, the os-prober part isn't right at all
<EriC^^> the kernel line just has "linux" and on the lines below it has menuentry 'root=uuid=434242 ^quietsplash^$vt_handoff' { stuff here
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: In multi-boot systems I came to the conclusion there is but one boot athority . In all others but the primary I disable os-proper, and then run ' sudo update-grub ' to not see those seconday systems . In the primary pick up on booting the secondaries .
<EriC^^> yeah it's a good idea to remove grub altogether from the secondary ones
<EriC^^> maybe set -x will show more info
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Well, not so much remove. still leave the ability to boot up if the primary fails . Also disabling os-prober in the secondaries eliminates kernel updates pre-empting the boot code .
<EriC^^> this is the broken config btw http://termbin.com/gle0
<daftykins> platform = xxen ? so this is a Xen VM?
<EriC^^> mmm no idea
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yeah sure if 2 hdd's why not keep grub!
<EriC^^> so many ubuntu kernels there
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i'd be very interested if it's really a VM
<daftykins> if it is, i'd launch that user into space
<EriC^^> lol
<OerHeks> snappy
<daftykins> guys i have to share a mildly digusting tale with you
<daftykins> i just put my in-ear headphones in to try some music out... but i noticed i was getting off-balance audio, so hmm i thought - confirm on another device, yep still the same
<daftykins> then i popped the earpiece off the left (quieter) ear and found a piece of wax blocking the tube from the drivers :P
<daftykins> yay fixed \o/
<daftykins> that is all ^_^
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: We get the system stable on sda6, I am all for getting rid of all those old kernels . So much to sort through as is . // Is it normal for os-prober in the config file to have so many entries for a single installed kernel ?
<EriC^^> daftykins: lol
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: nope
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Agred sure looked odd to my mind .
<EriC^^> maybe "stat /mnt/looksee/boot/vmlinuz*" will show some clues
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Can not hurt to know what is set for booting .
<EriC^^> it might show any weird chars in the filename
<EriC^^> new cfg http://termbin.com/p9og
<EriC^^> we decided to cheat and just use 40_custom :D
<Bashing-om> reading .
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Is cleaner, give it a whirl and see what flys .
<EriC^^> i dont think i'll last, pretty sleepy at this point
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: That happens ! .. get some shut eye . I am about 4 hrs to that condition .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> quick jump in before work
<lotuspsychje> morning anya
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Get your day started off with a bang !
<lotuspsychje> yeah seems like crowded
<Bashing-om> I just turned my back for a moment .. and Now I got catch up to do :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> Here be My backside for the duration . Laters .
<lotuspsychje> working
<ducasse> morning
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hiya EriC^^ - how are you today?
<EriC^^> good thanks, just changed the fish's water
<EriC^^> how are you?
<ducasse> good thanks, just upgraded my laptop to zesty. didn't know the upgrade procedure now automatically makes a snapshot if on btrfs, nice feature.
<EriC^^> wow nice
<ducasse> makes it easy to rollback if it fails. seems it went well here, so i'll just delete it.
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> rebooting time
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nicomachus> well darn, he got me there.
<OerHeks> lonely people ..
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> Ubuntuforums.org is undergoing scheduled hardware upgrades https://ubuntuforums.org/
<ducasse> hi Bashing-om, had your morning coffee? :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Just about ! .. 2 more swallows . Forum is back up and my world in back-in-place :)
<OerHeks> yay forum got new hardware, it looks better now
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Expamded the ram too . should be significantly faster too :)
<ducasse> do the forums run on canonical hw?
<OerHeks> ducasse, i have no idea .. cloud perhaps?
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-07
<OerHeks> nom nom nom
<daftykins> \o
<OerHeks> just got a cookie, don t touch  !!
<Bashing-om> Just an acknowledgement of " hard to find indeed " . Someone should show some appreciation for all your efforts :P
<OerHeks> Thank you Bashing-om :-)
<daftykins> progress with the phone systems guys!
<daftykins> i got the proper model voice gateway today and now have incoming calls and outgoing calls working
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> hello!
<lotuspsychje> hey there daftykins
<lotuspsychje> all ok?
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks :p
<Bashing-om> Picture of " mad scientist" taking over the island pops up  .
<daftykins> yeah not too shabby thanks, been working on my phone system today :D
<lotuspsychje> and hi Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> full house here lol
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Is back .. means a good day for lotuspsychje ! ( any day that starts here can not be all bad )
<OerHeks> Oh it is going to get better today ...
<lotuspsychje> lol, 4 days off yihaaa
<OerHeks> Vault7 release https://twitter.com/wikileaks
<Bashing-om> this I gots to read !
<lotuspsychje> me 2
<OerHeks> "YearZero in political terms means event so big that u have a complete reset."
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> maybe there is no more internet tomorrow ..
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> downloading 500mb year zero
<lotuspsychje> lets c whats inside
<OerHeks> crack it for us please .. otherwise we must wait untill 9.00 am .. whenever that is
<lotuspsychje> oh its encrypted
<lotuspsychje> yep needs a pass with 7z
<lotuspsychje> http://heavy.com/news/2017/03/what-is-wikileaks-vault-7-photos-clues-theories/
<OerHeks> #wikileaks & #vault7 go bonkers, but do not appear in the top 10
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> aaah i'm really pleased with this phone setup :)
<daftykins> once it's some sane day time hours i can call someone to test it out better :D
<Bashing-om> Eyes are crossing - gotta cease and desist, G nite .
<ducasse> morning
<daftykins> hi sir \o
<daftykins> just about to stroll down to the cafe that does an english breakfast :> back shortly
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje, work today?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: 4 days off mate :p
<ducasse> good for you :) what are you spending them on?
<lotuspsychje> a bit working around the house
<ducasse> sounds like a plan. i'm rearranging some furniture today, other than that no big plans.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: always good to have a fresh angle in house
<ducasse> i want to put the tb somewhere different, now that spring/summer is coming. i get glare on the screen from light through the windows, which is annoying.
<ducasse> *tv
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: we bought some rolling curtains aswell
<lotuspsychje> to block sunlight
<lotuspsychje> and windows are always annoying lol
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/gnome-recipes-app-now-available-install-ubuntu-17-04
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast
<daftykins> mmmm fry-up :D
<daftykins> that wasn't too bad for £6 odd
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iuhpmzhjj91orxo/IMG_20170307_060018.jpg?dl=0
<ducasse> sounds tempting :)
<daftykins> ducasse: got my fancy voice gateway device :>
<daftykins> can see it there on top of my switch... now i've got my landline phone # all hooked up to voicemail from FreePBX etc
<daftykins> can call out over it from a soft phone on android/Windows
<ducasse> nice :) i was thinking of playing with something like that myself, but i have so little need for phone at all. how much did the gateway cost?
<daftykins> £35 on ebay
<daftykins> yeah, i would normally be the same - but as my internet connection is VDSL2 i'm forced to have the line
<daftykins> for my business cards i'd find it more professional to show a landline # than just a mobile, in a way
<daftykins> http://imgur.com/a/yxf7L
<daftykins> slowly brightening up :)
<ducasse> maybe you're right. my isp offers voip, maybe i'll take them up on it :)
<daftykins> that's the thing, out of the picture there i've got a handset plugged into the Linksys gateway now too, which can either SIP call or call out over the PSTN line
<ducasse> regular landlines are dead to me :)
<daftykins> i could either VPN into home when away, or open ports on the router and have myself the ability to call out over the 'net from anywhere in the world at local prices :D
<lotuspsychje> hi pp_cz
<ducasse> daftykins: that's really nice, if you are away from home a lot.
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: wow at your cables lol
<pp_cz> hello there, lotuspsychje
<daftykins> ducasse: i just kinda did this as a test, if i could get site-to-site working then it'd be neat to say to my client "hey, how about you have one phone in the Spain place and one in Guernsey, then you can call for free!"
<lotuspsychje> pp_cz: welcome in our discuss room
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: :D 6 down to the lounge alone :)
<pp_cz> lotuspsychje, thank you
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: got a password yet?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: if you think those cables are messy, you should see mine ;)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: lol
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> wasn't too long ago i bought that table to tidy it up ;)
<daftykins> it was on the floor before...
<lotuspsychje> hi BobbyJr
<BobbyJr> Hello
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 47187 kB, installed size 113516 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/firefox-52-0-released-as-esr-branch-will-receive-security-updates-until-2018-513620.shtml
<daftykins> still on 51.0.1 here in Windows land, so it might be early yet :>
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lordievader> Good morning.
<daftykins> hey \o
<lotuspsychje> hey there lordievader
<lordievader> Hey daftykins and lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you two?
<lotuspsychje> great here tnx
<daftykins> good cheers yep :) and you?
<lordievader> Coffee is in the making ;)
<daftykins> that's what i like to hear!
<lotuspsychje> with a piece of fudge :p
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: you must be all out by now? :)
<lotuspsychje> yep im broke :p
<daftykins> d'aww
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: you don't have fudge in .be? ;)
<daftykins> i was shocked when he said he'd never had any, made me post him a Guernsey sample immediately!
<ducasse> i see :) so, all they have is chocolate?
<lordievader> Chocolate and beer, what more do you want?
 * lordievader slides everyone a cup of coffee
<lotuspsychje> belgium is all chocolats and wafles indeed
<ducasse> well, lotus obviously wants fudge :)
<daftykins> ooh ty \o/
 * daftykins handles the steaming mug with a Tux oven glove
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> i'm kidding... i wish i had a Tux oven glove
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: think most ppl need this one lol : http://media.techeblog.com/images/facebook_like_button.jpg
<ducasse> that's just perverse
<lotuspsychje> haha
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> hey it's double-featured too, as you can simply rotate it 180 degrees when your meal is terrible
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys have a nice one
<daftykins> i'm just gonna put this link here... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kvT40umKL8
<lordievader> O god, that is just torment.
<ducasse> yeah, that was *bound* to work well!
<daftykins> you say that, but there are volunteers who kept insisting such an age machine was still fine for use
<daftykins> even with 512MB RAM that would be the same painful venture :)
<ducasse> expecting to run videos from youtube on such an old machine is idiocy.
<daftykins> i think even having the OS on is mad :D
<ducasse> if it's 17 years old, absolutely.
<daftykins> https://youtu.be/Cb-srOfRqNc wow this is bad
<ducasse> hilarious!
<ducasse> so many artifacts, great for epileptics...
<daftykins> blows my mind that they're trying to claim dead or stuck pixels are normal and that users can't return them
<ducasse> what?! that's insane, can they even get away with that under law?
<ducasse> just got there...
<daftykins> sure hope not
<daftykins> after enough people get it and make a fuss, they'll change their minds i'm sure
<daftykins> apparently they did the same with the 3DS
<ducasse> i wasn't getting one before but i'm _definitely_ not getting one now.
<daftykins> *nod*
<ducasse> when a company goes straight out and says they're screwing customers, i kind of lose interest...
<ducasse> btw daftykins, what kind of gateway did you get, exactly? would be good to know what to look for if i suddenly decide i need voip.
<daftykins> Linksys SPA3102 - but i only required that model for the PSTN line socket for my real landline
<daftykins> if you wanted an ATA which lets you plug normal handsets into a box and turns them into SIP phones, the first one i got would be more appropriate - that's a Linksys PAP2T
<daftykins> picked that up for £14 on ebay :>
<ducasse> that's pretty cheap :) i'll have to think about what makes most sense, a physical landline is most likely something i don't need.
<ducasse> are you familiar with the older thinkpads? t420 etc?
<daftykins> nah never looked into them
<daftykins> i know a guy who's not awake right now but who knows a lot about them though
<ducasse> i remember someone mentioning they were good, stable linux machines, and i can get one pretty cheap.
<daftykins> yeah, does seem to be a lot of folks' opinions, probably depends on model for the most part
<daftykins> are you thinking of doing more stuff on the go, or just prefer laptops?
<ducasse> the laptop i have now is a pos, and i need _something_ for bringing with me when i'm out. i've started helping a local charity with it stuff, and need a machine of my own for tracking down issues etc.
<daftykins> ah very good
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<daftykins> wb \o
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: still playing with the voip :p
<daftykins> nah :D been all solidly working since this morning!
<daftykins> other than making an amusing voicemail message i think i'm set
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: now you can do some business support calls free?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: or you have another purpose?
<daftykins> well nah it's only set up with my landline right now so that would cost clients to call, but if i did set things up for remote access then i could almost install a red SIP phone at a clients and call it their batphone!
<daftykins> only it'd be to me and not Batman ;D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> daftykins: get a batsuit ;)
<lotuspsychje> jingle bells, batman smells
<lotuspsychje> robin lays an egg
<daftykins> i think Mischief already has one on!
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: !!! got a passphrase yet?
<daftykins> secret? :O
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks pointed us to the nex vault7 wikileaks file
<lotuspsychje> *new
<daftykins> oh yessss
<lotuspsychje> but its encrypted
<lotuspsychje> !zesty
<ubot5> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> and so comes the end of the alphabet
<lotuspsychje> new lts to bug out heavyly
<lotuspsychje> one month to go
<daftykins> hmm? no LTS 'til 18.04 surely
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: can you still join #ubuntu+1 ?
<daftykins> think so
<lotuspsychje> i got in guys
<lotuspsychje> passphrase= SplinterItIntoAThousandPiecesAndScatterItIntoTheWinds
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/wikileaks
<lotuspsychje> now lets c whats inside OerHeks :p
<daftykins> it's Drabber chasing a lady dog
<daftykins> 8D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> looks like a huge fbi/cia exploit database
<daftykins> time for me to head off, later all \o
<lotuspsychje> laters mate
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: check this out: https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/#PRESS
<EriC^^> checking
<EriC^^> hmm firefox won't open nor chrome wth
<EriC^^> i hope i didn't mess the pc up, i was trying something out
<EriC^^> let me reboot
<ducasse> EriC^^: you've been pwned by the nsa! ;)
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> nsa skype is old news ducasse :p
<lotuspsychje> prism rip, vault7 born
<lotuspsychje> wb
<EriC^^> all good now
<EriC^^> thanks
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: join the squoo.sh
<EriC^^> what's the link again? it's not showing in the logs above even
<EriC^^> (had to run fsck to fix the install)
<lotuspsychje> check your invite
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/#PRESS
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: what's the link again?
<ducasse>  https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/#PRESS
<EriC^^> ducasse: thanks
<EriC^^> damn, we have a samsung tv
<EriC^^> so we should be expecting a flood of 0day patches now eh? :D
<ducasse> mine has no smart crap, and if i ever get one that does it will never be connected to a network...
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: crazy isnt it?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah it is
<EriC^^> it's not shocking though, pretty expected they'd have all that stuff
<lotuspsychje> i think after PRISM, its rather big reveal
<ducasse> _that's_ what's shocking, that this is expected and doesn't upset people. c'mon, this is _insane_!
<EriC^^> heh they have a bunch of stuff about uefi
<EriC^^> maybe some day we'll wake up in a cell with lights
<EriC^^> and the guys from here are there, and they're like 'can you get our uefi install working?'
<ducasse> or in a pod full of embryonic fluid, connected to cables ;)
<EriC^^> we should decide from now on a word we'll say before we head for the door together
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: checkout that HIVE technique, about linux
<lotuspsychje> https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/files/UsersGuide.pdf
<EriC^^> ducasse: it is insane, and unethical, but it's the cia, if they did the iran 0day virus thing sure they'd have stuff like this going on
<EriC^^> the scary part is what else do they have, this is the tip of the iceberg i'd think
<EriC^^> this is basically just stuff some hackers were able to get and has been circulating in the black market for a while, they probably have insane stuff somewhere very hard to get access to
<ducasse> also, this is the cia, not the nsa.
<EriC^^> holy uefi heaven
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/files/UEFI%202_5.pdf
<EriC^^> 2600 page pdf
<lotuspsychje> that will take some time to read oO
<EriC^^> they've hacked the shit out of uefi
<EriC^^> flash unlocks and payloads to the firmware and some crazy ass stuff
<EriC^^> xD
<EriC^^> yeah i saw the size and thought "i didn't really like uefi THAT much really"
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> anyways this is good for the general public, lots of cool stuff might come out of these
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: keep refreshing their twitter, its insane
<EriC^^> that guy from wikileaks has some balls
<lotuspsychje> zero day flaws on android and IOs
<EriC^^> i think he was last in some embassy living like 3 years inside it cause they want him so badly
<lotuspsychje> its payback time for him
<ducasse> nicaraguan one in london, i think.
<lotuspsychje> snowden still in russia
<EriC^^> lol, at least they have a sense of humor about it https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_21561431.html
<EriC^^> or is that a wikileaks under construction picture?
<ducasse> hehe, trump is going to go crazy over this leak :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: lol
<ducasse> it will be interesting to see just how many press outfits will dare to take this on.
<lotuspsychje> this is world news ducasse
<lotuspsychje> by tomorrow, the whole net will have articles
<ducasse> i know, but for how long will there be interest?
<ducasse> maybe i'm too pessimistic. i just wonder if the general public will care much, and if big media will push down their throats why they absolutely should.
<lotuspsychje> its got too big to ignore
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: but im sure many ppl will not care even
<ducasse> snowden was too big to ignore, but the vast majority of people did.
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: but then, all those who do care, is an improvement for humanity
<lotuspsychje> the other 75% still sleeping on their smartphones :p
<ducasse> http://www.moviefanatic.com/quotes/wanting-people-to-listen-you-cant-just-tap-them-on-the-shoulder/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> in my opinion snowden was that sledgehammer, but it seems not.
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: hive is a trojan?
<ducasse> looks like an exploit platform or something
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: think its like a centralized app yeah
<lotuspsychje> something like metasploit
<lotuspsychje> the whole vault has tons of techniques
<ducasse> "yeah, guys, _of course_ you need all this to fight terr'ism"
<EriC^^> i love how their tutorials and how-to's are so concise and to the point
<EriC^^> looking at this one under "linux" https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_16384684.html
<lotuspsychje> ssh
<lotuspsychje> HIVE is a multi-platform CIA malware suite and its associated control software. The project provides customizable implants for Windows, Solaris, MikroTik (used in internet routers) and Linux platforms and a Listening Post (LP)/Command and Control (C2) infrastructure to communicate with these implants.
<Wirehunter> Does it come with Ubuntu by default? :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> ubuntu 007-edition
<Wirehunter> sudo apt remove hive
<lotuspsychje> the ubuntu-hardened guys will have a lot of work again
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks will have a lot to read when he comes home
<lotuspsychje> cool how that smarttv stuff is handled https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_12353643.html
<EriC^^> there's using some cool tool for data recovery to show how it's better to securedelete a file i wonder what it is
<EriC^^> https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/files/image2015-5-6%2014:40:34.png
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<EriC^^> "Some say i'm a dreamer, but i am not.."
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: under wich category did you find that
<EriC^^> their mindset is pretty funny, they think they're doing "cool stuff" and they have every right
<ducasse> the us has zero qualms about kidnapping people in sovereign nations, after all, so why care about spying on them?
<EriC^^> they say stuff like "while obfuscating stuff, if it's 'too cool for school' then make sure it's been obfuscated and won't be readable by malicious software detectors"
<EriC^^> "we're doing cool stuff here, we don't want to get caught on something silly"
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: it was under "forensics"
<ducasse> techs often think like that, sadly. common among people who work for spammers etc.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: spying on people, in their eyes is to control and gather powers
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i know, i'm just saying they think they can do as they please because nobody can stand up to them. they're in for a rude awakening in the next ten-twenty years.
<lotuspsychje> so true
<lotuspsychje> at least the linux guys are comming for them :p
<lotuspsychje> hacking the hackers lol
<lotuspsychje> brb doing dishes
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: ducasse did you guys see the research mit did on the vibrations from chips bag and such?
<ducasse> EriC^^: no?
<EriC^^> ducasse: they wrote an algorithm that converts vibrations off of random objects in the room to sound, like in the movie eagle eye, when the supercomputer knows what they're saying from the waves in the coffee cup
<EriC^^> it's the same thing, except they did it using a bag of chips, and a plant i think
<nacc> that was a while backc, right?
<EriC^^> it's pretty freaking crazy, the sound is audible and you can make out what they're saying, anyways it's also been used with keyboards, apparently the key stroke of every key in the laptop is slightly different than the others
<EriC^^> yeah i tis
<nacc> yeah, it's nuts
<EriC^^> so they can use a plant in the room to figure out the password somebody writes on his keyboard from the sound of the keys
<ducasse> the keyboard thing i knew about, but not this.
 * ducasse is sad now :(
<EriC^^> there's also a pretty crazy invention i saw
<EriC^^> inner speech usually lets the larynx have tiny movements
<EriC^^> so when you usually say something in your head, the larynx actually moves ever so slightly
<OerHeks> careful with your hdd-led, too!
<EriC^^> they made a band you place around your neck, which can pick up on these muscle movements and it says what you're thinking
<EriC^^> it's supposed to be a "hands-free, talking-free" cellphone of the future
<EriC^^> lol
<nacc> yes, because it's a short-circuit in the brain
<EriC^^> like you just say the stuff in your head, and it sends them to whoever you're talking on the phone with
<EriC^^> xD
<nacc> yeah, the problem is it says stuff you aren't yet saying
<nacc> pre-speech :)
<EriC^^> "honey are you still at work?" - "shit i have to lie" - "what?" xD
<ducasse> that's bound to go down well :)
<EriC^^> if they make the receiver super super better
<EriC^^> they could possibly make a device that you point at someone, and know what they're saying
<EriC^^> that'd be pretty nuts as a spying tool
<EriC^^> like mel gibson's movie when he can tell what women are thinking xD
<EriC^^> take it to dates with you, and *bam*
<nacc> we would have known aobut his anti-Semitism much earlier :)
<EriC^^> lol
<ducasse> i can't take mel gibson seriously after south park finished with him :)
<nacc> ducasse: s/after.*//
<ducasse> :)
<EriC^^> it just hit me these cia/nsa guys could easily be in freenode, a lot of their material comes from stackoverflow and places like that
<EriC^^> https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_14588102.html
<ducasse> "Handles are being stolen, files are being corrupted, its all good! ... We were trashing data.  It was awesome."
<lotuspsychje> articles are starting to spread mainstream https://twitter.com/wikileaks
<EriC^^> lol they made a gif for kicks and giggles https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/files/makeitrain.gif
<OerHeks> This is all planned, wikileaks = trump
<ducasse> "notably absent is any reference to extremists or transnational criminals"
<OerHeks> Does anyone of you, opened the file itself?....
<OerHeks> time to reinstall :-D
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: me
<ducasse> i didn't even grab the .torrent :)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: it holds same stuff thats online now
<lotuspsychje> html links to browser
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/839154582970335232
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ive read snapd can be installed on 14.04 now, would that let users install libreoffice for 14.04 or latest libreoffice?
<ducasse> latest, in theory.
<lotuspsychje> that could be interesting right
<lotuspsychje> running isolated snaps on an older ubuntu version without ppa conflicts?
<OerHeks> that is the beauty of snap
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: have you tried searching the snap index for 'test' or 'hello world' snaps?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: no, why?
<lotuspsychje> big list already woot
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ snap find libreoffice
<lotuspsychje> Name         Version  Developer  Notes  Summary
<lotuspsychje> libreoffice  5.3.0.3  canonical  -      LibreOffice is a powerful office suite including word processing and creation of spreadsheets, slideshows and databases
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice xenial
<ubot5> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<lotuspsychje> pretty nice
<EriC^^> OerHeks: how often do you have to take the dog to the vet
<EriC^^> ?
<lotuspsychje> drabber sick?
<EriC^^> no i'm wondering about getting a dog
<OerHeks> EriC^^, once a year, april prefferably, 1 big cocktail shot any 3 years=€122, and the other years small =€65
<OerHeks> and i do his nails myself, else you need to go any 2 months @ €7,50
<EriC^^> OerHeks: do you have to do the worm cleaning stuff?
<OerHeks> 3 dogs, ²7,50 .. and toe clipper costs €10 :-D
<lotuspsychje> and every day doggy walk
<OerHeks> EriC^^, yes, besides vet visit, i do flee dups any month, and wurms any 2 months.
<EriC^^> oh ok
<OerHeks> flee drups = €20 / 4 months, anti wurmy stuff =€15
<EriC^^> the flee dups and worms, you can do them from home? like it's a product you buy?
<OerHeks> so besides his €8 on food, i pay about  €8 for treatment stuff
<OerHeks> yes, local pet shop
<EriC^^> oh ok awesome, thanks!
 * ducasse is glad to hear drabber is well cared for
<OerHeks> but Drabber eats small portions, so a big dog might be more expensive, larger flee drups and such
<ducasse> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubot5> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> just have to sort of convince my grandma still
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> and if you don't give him humanoid cookies, and foood with salt/sugar, you don't need the dentist :-D
<EriC^^> it's tricky, she doesn't like dogs but i'm sure if we get a very tiny infant one she'll like him/her
<OerHeks> Choose a girl .. much cleaner
<ducasse> EriC^^: or get a big rottweiler that will just eat grandma ;)
<EriC^^> OerHeks: how so?
<OerHeks> only yes, 2x a year she can get puppies
<OerHeks> Girls are cleaner, more attention to the owner.
<ducasse> is that true for any breed?
<OerHeks> oh, if you have horses ..
<OerHeks> .. you don get flees :-D
<OerHeks> funny factoid, but it is true.
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: this something for you? http://img.funnytab.net/gallery/misc/Killer_Dog.jpg
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: lol that's the one
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<EriC^^> i can sneak him in my jeans pocket til she gets used to the idea
<EriC^^> i'll just have to pretend to have a bad cold for a while
<OerHeks> ducasse, drabber is not just a dog, he is a helping dog too ( he can break my ptss downs)
<OerHeks> so if €80 food is better for him, i would buy it.
<ducasse> OerHeks: my point was just that far too many don't care for their dogs at all
<OerHeks> EriC^^, about food: check expensive food ingredients against 'cheap' brands, there is almost no difference, just the smell for the owner. dog wants dirty anyway
<OerHeks> ducasse, true, most of the times they don't listen to the dog.
<EriC^^> i read that dogs are so accustomed to humans, that an infant dog is like a baby human and learns human gestures and stuff, like they are able to get even an eye movement what it means by the owner
<EriC^^> pretty nuts that evolution of dogs and human breeding of them changed them in such a short time
<OerHeks> EriC^^, true, drabber knows perfectly how to get attention. but he won't fake it.
<OerHeks> dogś don't lie
<OerHeks> oke, they borrow food from other dogs ...
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: careful with CrazyTux/CrazyPenguin, he's notorious for wasting our time by asking the same dumb questions over and over and...
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah rings a bell
<nacc> indeed
<ducasse> told him earlier today that others reported problems with that chipset but i couldn't find a definitive fix, now he's back and "waiting for solution"
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/839187025794301952
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> That is why i keep logs, http://pastebin.com/raw/5fRwumGa
<OerHeks> 🎶lonely people
<ducasse> ...and now try CrazyPenguin as well...
<OerHeks> same person?
<ducasse> yep
<OerHeks> oh i see, same intel 5500 ..
<OerHeks> same skills tell me wikileaks = trump :-D
 * OerHeks makes coffee
 * ducasse offers OerHeks tea instead, it's late
<nacc> still before noon here!
 * nacc runs to the kitchen
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: you still digging through the stink-pile of docs?
<ducasse> OerHeks: geez, that got my pulse up :)
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> >> MediocreN, CrazyTux is a daily guest, he is playing with you
<ducasse> i saw it. did you see "21:26 <CrazyTux> is Mate better and more advanced than Xubuntu?" ?
<ducasse> how many times is he going to ask this, install one desktop, remove another, reinstall a third time and complain that stuff breaks?
<OerHeks> intel 5500 .. should work fine. or he is impatient something..
<ducasse> either he's trolling, or he is unusually thick. the worst is the constant skipping between channels and repeating questions.
<ducasse> he must think we're lying to him.
<OerHeks> it happens in linux and debian channels too..
<ducasse> yes, i've noticed.
<OerHeks> Though it is good to investigate, his questions hide knowledge
<ducasse> he's wasting people's time.
<ducasse> it's ok to asl, but don't ask the same question a hundred times in several different channels.
<ducasse> *ask
<OerHeks> Lets see, how many servers and desktops i have wrecked with my support ...
<OerHeks> 1 every month, that would be 96 \0/
<ducasse> eh, they get what they pay for ;-)
<ducasse> greetings, Bashing-om !
<Bashing-om> Good day ducasse . Getting settled in .. see what the day brings .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: i'll soon be signing off, had enough fun for one day :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: " had enough fun for one day " seems to happen on a regular basis around here . I try and hand it back to you in the same shape you left ( all squared away and running ) .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: ah, a guy with mysql problems after upgrade - that's my cue to leave :)
<ducasse> sleepytime.
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-08
<OerHeks> after today, XP and VISTA are dead, no more browsers :-D
<OerHeks> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/03/final-firefox-version-with-windows-xp-plugin-support-released-today/
<daftykins> not a moment too soon
<nicomachus> but a few years too late
<daftykins> =]
<daftykins> everyone kept giving XP users way too much charity
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> tadaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> lets c whats new in wikiland
<OerHeks> I understand this is the 1st batch of vault7
<OerHeks> hi hi
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: yep, more parts are comming
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/wikileaks
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-52-0-lands-in-all-supported-ubuntu-linux-oses-update-now-513674.shtml
<lotuspsychje> and .66 kernel
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.66.70 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<lotuspsychje> jesus its noob nightmare today :p
<daftykins> =]
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<daftykins> mornin'
<ducasse> good morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: crazytux has been spamming again under wildpenguin
<ducasse> fantastic.
<lotuspsychje> brb breakfast guys
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hi there Wirehunter
<Wirehunter> lotuspsychje, Hi
<BluesKaj> HI all
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> Back on .,. Are we seeing any additional flack from the Firefox upgrade to -52 ? I see no problem here .
<OerHeks> Me too .. but i use no firefox :-D
<Bashing-om> Well, I be a chrome devotee .. but on this install was FireFox by default . thought to give FF another chance .
<OerHeks> one good thing .. flash is dead
<OerHeks> .. and 52 is the last FF for XP and Vista ..
<Bashing-om> Now that OerHeks is a good thing ! I a, forunate that I my uses I never was greatly dependent on flash . However, flash/graphic's-issues did drive my other half back to Windows :(
<OerHeks> So far no issues here, i can play 2 movies at the same time, 2 monitors ..
<OerHeks> ( not sure why i want that, but i can)
<Bashing-om> Pushing the boudries of possibilities :)
<Bashing-om> boundries*
<nicomachus> boundaries*
 * Bashing-om might could do with another cup .
<Bashing-om> !pinning
<ubot5> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<OerHeks> most silly evening with support, Bashing-om
<nacc> it feels like a rough day
<daftykins> \o
<nacc> lots of inane questions
<daftykins> hey all
<daftykins> oh? what like?
<OerHeks> just be a mirror: fix it!
 * nacc refocuses on his udd replacement :)
<nacc> daftykins: just lots of things not really ubuntu related, it seems like
<OerHeks> They all perfectly know how they enter this mess ... but asking 'is there a tool to do this' ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<nacc> OerHeks: right
<nacc> or the person earlier asking how to add a eth1 to their system
<nacc> because they want to do OVS + sFlow
<nacc> if you know enough about networking to setup OVS and don't understand why that's not a sensible question, i don't understand where to start even
<OerHeks> even 105'C is normal for these days for i7
<OerHeks> :-D
<Bashing-om> Please do not yell at me because you do not know - I am just an innocent bystander here ; huh :)
<OerHeks> no no no, we are members, and know all about it
<Bashing-om> " I want to know ubuntu developmemt, can you teach me " . Now this in one hour please caise I am in a hurry .
<Bashing-om> because*
<daftykins> lol
<OerHeks> some even try: mail me the answer, i have to go!
<daftykins> must be university dissertation season
<Bashing-om> daftykins: And this is not even a Friday !
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> Silence .. or i kill you!
<OerHeks> .. wait for it ..
 * daftykins waits
<Bashing-om> and me continues to wait .. patience --- patience .. wait for it .. wait ........
<OerHeks> I feel so happy today .. http://imgur.com/a/NpP77
<OerHeks> 1999 :-D
<nacc> OerHeks: excellent
<daftykins> haha
<OerHeks> 'with cd' is wrong, or i must have overlooked the trash
<Bashing-om> someone has been visiting the storage shed :P
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-09
<OerHeks> Firefox 53.0 for Linux won't work on CPUs older than Pentium 4 or AMD Opteron, nor 32 bit mac OS X
<Bashing-om> old harware -- going out of support .. Thankfully my ole box still good .
<daftykins> wonder if it's on about PAE
<OerHeks> webm i guess
<OerHeks> http://news.softpedia.com/news/firefox-53-0-won-t-work-on-linux-pcs-with-cpus-older-than-pentium-4-amd-opteron-513716.shtml
<OerHeks> What is next, UEFI only?
<OerHeks> then we are doomed :-D
<daftykins> UEFI has been fiiiiiine :D
<OerHeks> thanks to CIA i can run windows 8
<Bashing-om> Another process to learn - garbage in == garbage out .
<daftykins> CIA? did they share a windows 8 key? :)
<OerHeks> daftykins, no, register hack
<Ben64> waah usb drives cost too much
<Bashing-om> Wow ! I did once spend one thousand USD for a 1 Gig memory expansion board . shheeeshh . $3 USD for 8 gigs now and that is expensive ???
<OerHeks> some do get anything for free ..
<OerHeks> oh boy
<Ben64> my first flash drive was 128MB
<OerHeks> i have such a sdcard that came with a roland synth
<OerHeks> there are only lonely trolls tonight, i am going to watch se2 of  Elementary
<Bashing-om> sad state of affiars .. TV - Oh My .
<Bashing-om> Done for this session; not done much but Good nite anyway.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> the new firefox has a nice feature, when connection is unsecure, user/pass field gets a spoof warning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey morning ducasse :p
<lotuspsychje> hi pavlushka & BobbyJr
<ducasse> how are you today, lotus, everything well? :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah great, chillin with coffee
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: how are things in norway today
<ducasse> just got a fresh cup of tea here, cat circling around me begging for treats :)
<ducasse> so we're both good, no big plans for the day.
<lotuspsychje> great
<pavlushka> Hi lotuspsychje :)
<pavlushka> So ducasse is in a cat-circle!
<pavlushka> Hello ducasse :)
<ducasse> good morning, pavlushka :) yes, she is very attention-seeking in the morning :)
<pavlushka> Good morning :)
<OerHeks> mauwww
<ducasse> hi OerHeks, how are you and drabber?
<OerHeks> lazy .. he is  'sleeping'  untill i put on my shoes
<ducasse> walkies? :)
<OerHeks> Jups, but i did not finish my coffee
<ducasse> ahh. important things first.
<OerHeks> foggy weather today ..
<ducasse> here also, really gray and boring. not too cold, i think, though.
<OerHeks> hi di hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi OerHeks :D
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<OerHeks> Drabber is watching me, i can feel his eyes poking in my back
<EriC^^> hehe
<OerHeks> i am fine, how are you?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> morning EriC^^, lordievader
<OerHeks> and there is our lordievader
<EriC^^> i'm good thanks
<EriC^^> morning lordievader ducasse
<ducasse> EriC^^: how are the fish? :)
<EriC^^> they're good, but so aggressive
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, OerHeks , EriC^^
<EriC^^> whoever eats first gets an ass kicking from the other, pukes it, the other eats it, then he kicks his ass
<lordievader> How are you all?
<ducasse> EriC^^: wow. that sounds... weird :)
<OerHeks> EriC^^, sounds like love play ... watch the fish carefully next few days
<EriC^^> OerHeks: you think? maybe it's the breeding season?
<OerHeks> When i had guppies, they breeded any 2 months or so
<OerHeks> at first, i kept the little ones aside, but then it become overpopulated
<EriC^^> aha
<OerHeks> EriC^^, now stop watching them, naughty you
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> they only do it when i come near them
<EriC^^> they must be kinky :D
<EriC^^> first time they did it, we were like oh how cute they're playing with eachother
<EriC^^> now i'm starting to think they're just 2 greedy bastards
<EriC^^> i'll take a video of it when i feed them in a bit, will be amusing
<OerHeks> Suggestion: put an algae eater in that bowl, so you don't have to clean
<EriC^^> aha thanks
<EriC^^> just fed them, they ate very politely, only 1 head butt and chase occurred, maybe they get cranky at night
<ducasse> how big are they?
<EriC^^> like 3-4"
<ducasse> so much bigger than the ones i had. maybe they want more space?
<EriC^^> hmm they're mor elike 5cm without the tails i think
<EriC^^> maybe 1month-2month old
<EriC^^> but yeah they do need more space, every fish should get like 50L of water
<EriC^^> their growth gets stunted and stuff too and eventually die
 * OerHeks swallows a fishstick-joke
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hows life on neon?
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> !coffee | ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hmmm that would match a cookie :p
<ducasse> we need more triggers! !pizza, !beer and !coffee at _least_ :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> pizza and irc are a must!
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse, lotuspsychje ... neon had wifi problems on my laptop after an upgrade which i couldn't be bothered with ,so I installed debian-jessie on it instead.
<BluesKaj> neon was ok , but nothing special IMO
<lotuspsychje> i see
<BluesKaj> was impressed at first , but it's lost it's "glow" after a few says
<BluesKaj> saus=days
 * BluesKaj sheds more light on the KB,
<BluesKaj> my hunt and peck requires it
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: wich DE is on jessie by default?
<ducasse> gnome, i think?
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: so you installed kde on jessie?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, gnome I think ...the installer just says debian default desktop in the options
<lotuspsychje> !info rmadison
<ubot5> Package rmadison does not exist in xenial
<BluesKaj> yes kde lotuspsychje
<ducasse> it's in devscripts, i think
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: ^^
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: just install devscripts? then what?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: guess things run smooth there right
<BluesKaj> yes, quite smooth
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: hang on, i'll check the man page to see if it can do this at all, it was just a thought.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<BluesKaj> debian-jessie takes a bit of searching to find the right wifi driver for the bcm 4313, but once installed it works well.
<ducasse> no, it doesn't look like the source it uses stores what time the package was added, so it can't. i think this is impossible unless that info is added to repos etc.
<lotuspsychje> wb EriC^^
<EriC^^> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: okay ill continue my quest :p
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: sabdfl promised that functionality for snaps, though.
<lotuspsychje> interesting ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i find apt-cache the greatest tool, but would love to know new added packages
<lotuspsychje> interesting for everyone right
<ducasse> i just use apt now, it has a few things apt-cache doesn't.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: found this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/main/newpkg
<lotuspsychje> now to find something for all packages
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/canonical-launch-new-ubuntu-tutorials-website
<ducasse> they're redoing the whole docs.ubuntu.com infrastructure, there's been a discussion on the mailing lists lately.
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<nacc> can we enforce a maximum ugly nick name length? :)
<nacc> "kfkfkfkfkfldsldf"
<ducasse> and a "don't type faster than you form the words in your head" policy? :)
<ducasse> "more like the real playre way on teh windows, but on linux this tim"
<nicomachus> good lord
<nicomachus> I'm staying away from that one
<nicomachus> anyone wanna help me solve some excel puzzles?
<Wirehunter> Lol, my usb xhci host controller keeps "Dying". By unbinding and binding them using tee /sys/bus/pci/xhci_hcd/unbind, it works again, but its soo weird :P
<daftykins> nothing like a good controller reset, Wirehunter
<EriC^^> heya daftykins
<daftykins> g'day \o
<daftykins> big deal in Nebraska right now in the US, it's the right to repair bill chat thingy - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUx0gReDFkE
<ducasse> sleepytime, ttyl
<daftykins> \o
<EriC^^> later ducasse
<EriC^^> did you see logan daftykins ?
<EriC^^> supposed to be good, i'm d/ling it now from a torrent
<daftykins> ah no, not really up with any currently airing stuff
<daftykins> current/recent
<EriC^^> it's the new xmen movie about wolverine
<daftykins> oooh, not really familiar with the franchise
<EriC^^> they're ok
<EriC^^> honestly this one had a really good rating so i wanted to see it badly
<EriC^^> i think it's like 90% on the rotten tomato thing
<Wirehunter> daftykins, How many lifes does a usb controller have?
<daftykins> ah, things often start high though if it's recent - since only the fans have been on to review first :D
<daftykins> Wirehunter: plenty!
<Wirehunter> Phew, it lost two today :)
<daftykins> what is it, laptop or desktop?
<Wirehunter> laptop, xiaomi notebook air 13.3
<daftykins> running what?
<daftykins> haha they really called it an air? Apple fanboys
<Wirehunter> Ubuntu gnome, 16.04
<daftykins> often some USB controller quirks can be helped by powering off, removing the battery + mains power, then holding down the power button for a bit before reassembling
<Wirehunter> It has more similarities to the Apple MacBook air than it's name :P
<Wirehunter> It's quite hard to remove the battery. getting the bottom cover off isn't as easy as on a mac :P
<Wirehunter> But it has all kind of weird problems, one day a weird purple line appeared on the screen, stayed there for a few minutes(even reboot didn't fix) and magically disappeared
<Wirehunter> I thought it might have been kernel / ubuntu related based on this dmesg log http://pastebin.com/NTC9HHpd
<daftykins> host controller died, haha wow
<daftykins> burial at noon
<daftykins> any BIOS updates to speak of?
<Wirehunter> I can't find any info about bios updates of this notebook
<Wirehunter> Maybe if I start looking in Chinese
<Wirehunter> No, can't find anything about an update
<daftykins> hrmm maybe the kernel then
<daftykins> 16.04 is what, 4.2ish? maybe try an HWE
<Wirehunter> 4.4.0-64
<Wirehunter> what's a hwe?
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubot5> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Wirehunter> Oh, I'll try that
<daftykins> Bashing-om: wb \o
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Finally ! Glad to be back ! Your day been good to you ?
<Wirehunter> I'm logging off. daftykins, thank you for all the tips! :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yer fix'n to be burning the MidNight oil :)
<daftykins> Wirehunter: np! :)
<daftykins> Bashing-om: yeah not bad thanks :) just been for a nice meal of beef ribs in the hotel next door
<Bashing-om> daftykins: sounds decadent ! .. lovely thought . A nice red wine ?
<daftykins> a local cider for me :>
<Bashing-om> A good cider sounds wonderful also :)
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> http://www.rocquettecider.com/
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-10
<Bashing-om> Some-one decided on a stay-at-home- job ! ( and done good for all )
<OerHeks> oh?
<Bashing-om> Old farm - back in operation as an archard . Going to work - climb on the tractor .
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: 7 minutes ^^, that is an odd down time .
<daftykins> o0
<OerHeks> oh, my bad, i started reading news, and forgot to login
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: I guess that excuse is as good as any other. Sometimes we all get just a tad behind :))
<OerHeks> ... and after login i watched an episode of Elementary
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> nice question in ubuntu,, glucose meter software
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> diabetics? funky
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Good you could respond . Went clean over my head - my response average this session is horrible :(
<OerHeks> but looking at the projects, no readme how to buikld it :-(
<OerHeks> -k
<Bashing-om> Still a bump in the right direction - will keep in mind such tools are availabale .
<OerHeks> The meter itself does the job, this is just data software i guess
<OerHeks> might as well be a libreoffice-plugin
<OerHeks> connect-click-read-print-save
<Bashing-om> just massaging data .// but how much else is there than a level reading ? a single data point - not much value there .
<OerHeks> "Congress Warns Donald Trump: Stop Deleting Your Tweets" lolz
<OerHeks> Where is lotuspsychje? it is 04:41 already ...
<Bashing-om> He had 4 days off work .. maybe he went AWOL ( away with out leave ) ???
<OerHeks> oh, no he is not that kind of person, AFAIK
<daftykins> g'night guys, time for me to scoot
<Bashing-om> Yeah .. would not be in character . Maybe he is sleeeping on for a change ?
<Bashing-om> nite daftykins ' sleep well .
<daftykins> cheers :>
<OerHeks> nighty night daftykins
<daftykins> oh, new kernel 3.13.0-112
<Bashing-om> Thunderstorms ; shutting down .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey hey OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> whats new?
<alkisg> 'morning guys :)
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg glad you found your way back here :p
<alkisg> Haha, it's for leisure time, when work is slow :D
<OerHeks> new kernel, new chrome, new day
<lotuspsychje> its updating ubuntu base here 7mb this morning
<OerHeks> new grub
<lotuspsychje> wikileaks news got on our local tv
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/wikileaks
<OerHeks> mehh .. wikileaks is a hoax, probably Trump himself
<OerHeks> i do not believe that sh*t leaked, all old stuff, propaganda
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> .. but i think i am the only one who thinks so ..
<OerHeks> Anyone seen Assange lately ?
<lotuspsychje> nop
<OerHeks> and i agree with this dude, Co² is not the problem, wifi and telephone and sattelite networks is the problem, a blanket that keeps us warm .. https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/mar/09/epa-scott-pruitt-carbon-dioxide-global-warming-climate-change
<OerHeks> also he is the only one ...
<lotuspsychje> yeah its like a digital cage
<OerHeks> it is logical .. trees need Co2
<lotuspsychje> 11 million ppl on the run from climate change in africa
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/force-enable-firefox-52-npapi-support
<OerHeks> oh nooo !!!
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/firefox-53-0-won-t-work-on-linux-pcs-with-cpus-older-than-pentium-4-amd-opteron-513716.shtml
<lotuspsychje> lol
<JanC> so, it won't work on 15yo PCs by default any more?
<OerHeks> indeed, JanC
<OerHeks> debian is stopping 32 bit in 2 years i read somewhere
<lotuspsychje> i tryed to install 5 diff browsers on an old acer aspire
<lotuspsychje> none of them wants to install
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> morning lordievader
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys shopping today
<lotuspsychje> have a nice one
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you?
<ducasse> good thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good
<ducasse> had your morning coffee yet?
<lordievader> Having it now ;)
<lordievader> You?
<ducasse> working my way through first cup of tea :) after that, firmware upgrade of the router and ap :)
<lordievader> Good luck.
<lordievader> I'm busy with making my Puppet modules more Foreman friendly :)
<ducasse> have fun with that :)
<lordievader> Thanks :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * nacc is 40% convinced legordied is a troll
<ducasse> EriC^^: this ecryptfs is learning the hard way why he's a complete idiot to be using disk encryption without backups...
<EriC^^> :/
<ducasse> the wrong block fails and it's all gone...
<EriC^^> it's that sensitive? i had heard it's not block-sensitive
<ducasse> EriC^^: does it store copies of the wrapped passphrase or something?
<EriC^^> oh i get what you mean
<EriC^^> the block that has the wrapped passphrase goes
<EriC^^> thought you meant just some random bad sector or something and then it all crumbles
<nacc> i mean, ecryptfs feels ancillary here -- always have backups because disks fail period
<nacc> ecryptfs is maybe highly sensitive to a specific block, i suppose
<ducasse> that was what i was trying to say initially :)
<ducasse> i wouldn't think the underlying fs would know to try a backup if it can't read the passphrase.
<EriC^^> i'm not exactly sure how it works, i dont think it needs any passphrase file
 * nacc treats it like a blackbox and also has no idea how it works
<EriC^^> i think what it usually does it use the user's login name, to wrap the actual passphrase on disk, so the username password can decrypt everything
<ducasse> aiui it stores the crypto key encryped with your password on disk.
<EriC^^> if you have the passphrase written down as you should, you can still decrypt it even if the block goes
<EriC^^> yeah to make it easier to decrypt with just the login pass
<EriC^^> not too sure, but that's what i think it works
<ducasse> but you still need the actual key, i think. but who cares - backup all the things!
<EriC^^> can you change the actual passphrase any time you want? or just the login pass that had it wrapped?
<EriC^^> yeah, the key should be somewhere for sure
<ducasse> the actual passphrase is random and you can only change your login password with the gui tools.
<EriC^^> i think it's not sensitive to block damage then
<ducasse> possible, but he should still have backed up. would be a whole lot easier than the mess he's in now.
<EriC^^> oh yeah for sure
<EriC^^> backups are a must always
<ducasse> which reminds me, time to buy an extra backup disk. starting to get low on space.
<EriC^^> i just thought about something
<EriC^^> essentially ecryptfs is only as strong as your login password xD
<EriC^^> if you have something silly there somebody could easily decrypt everything
<ducasse> yep, as long as it's set up the standard ubuntu way.
<nacc> EriC^^: right, i have mine setup with two distinct passwords unrelated to each other, which seems like the only sane way to really use it
<ducasse> nacc: do you use it for all of ~ or just for something like ~/Private?
<ducasse> i'm curious as to how you get prompted if all of your homedir is encrypted, and you don't use your login pw.
<nacc> ducasse: whole disk, i'm realizing now
<ducasse> ah, right.
<OerHeks> tip 3 ... hmmm
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-11
<lotuspsychje> good night to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/new-firefox-53-compact-themes
<lotuspsychje> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-17.04-X119-Mesa-1701
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I earlier updated 17.04 and lost access to the GUI . ^^ Mesa may well be at fault .
 * lotuspsychje will stick to lts
 * nacc has had no problem with 17.04
<Bashing-om> Oh 17.04 on a different drive ! .. Let me tell ya that having my primary on this SSD has spoiled me to anything other than a core install !
<lotuspsychje> nacc: ubuntu desktop?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: ubuntu gnome desktop
<lotuspsychje> nacc: cool! any noticable changes?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: off the top of my head? no :)
<Bashing-om> the failure for me is on the 17.04 gnome desktop . Not messed a lot about it yet .
<nacc> lotuspsychje: but i'm also not a super active desktop user, i'm 95% in the terminal
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> yobagme: hi
<yobagme> Evening!
<lotuspsychje> yobagme: welcome to the ubuntu discuss channel
<yobagme> lotuspsychje: thank you. what are you all up to?
<lotuspsychje> yobagme: for now doing some idling mostly :p
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu is rather calm atm
<yobagme> ah, cool. doing some patching on my home servers since I forgot to get to it this morning
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> yobagme: wich ubuntu version?
<yobagme> lotuspsychje: Mix of FreeBSD, Ubuntu 16.04 & 14.04
<lotuspsychje> cool
<yobagme> lotuspsychje: what time is it where you
<yobagme> re at?
<lotuspsychje> 3h55
<daftykins> blech cat is standing on my bladder
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys sleepy
<ducasse> good morning all
<Bashing-om> ducasse: \o . It is Friday and the trolls are ganging up on us .
<ducasse> here it's now saturday morning. i noticed them in main, yes. that's what the weekend brings, unfortunately...
<Bashing-om> Think now is a good time to investigate my dream state rather than the state of the trolls .
<ducasse> get some sleep if you need it, at this time it's usually going to be quiet anyway.
<baizon> nice, no firmware update for my ssd :)
<ducasse> i know there are for the two in my desktop, but i have no windows to install them from.
<baizon> yeah i hate that also
<baizon> firmware upgrades... you need windows :/
<ducasse> the enterprise drives from samsung has a linux updater, but not the consumer stuff.
<ducasse> which i'm sure update in a *wildly* different manner...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj, all good in your corner of the world?
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse, yes, fine here and you?
<ducasse> good here :) really nice weather today, went out for a walk earlier. i live halfway up a hill with a small wood at the top, really nice for walking.
<BluesKaj> nice :-)
<ducasse> a little baffled here, seems users should not be booting their systems post install and install packages from the repo :)
<BluesKaj> a normal procedure that's causing problems then
<ducasse> an update broke this guys wifi, and he gets told 'you installed packages, not going to help'. just thought that was a bit extreme, nobody mentioned third party stuff. *shrug*
<BluesKaj> from where did he install the packages ?
<BluesKaj> more than a bit extreme, totally wrong IMO if he installed from the repos
<ducasse> he just did an apt update.
<ducasse> 16:50 <tatertots> lysobit: you've already described something that was induced by the end users during your testimony.  you have already admit and acknowledge the symptom occurred post initial installation and after installing some new packages
<BluesKaj> strangre attitude for sure, ..lots of words trying to imply wrong doing ...think he's trying to dance or tip toe way from being called on it
<BluesKaj> marlarkey/baloney/BS in other words :-)
<ducasse> "during your testimony"? lol :)
<BluesKaj> hehe yeah
<ducasse> nvm, maybe he's having a rough day. did you give up entirely on neon?
<BluesKaj> yes, it wasn't to my liking ...wifi problems that I couldn't fix so I went back to jessie on the laptop
<pavlushka> can anyone refer me to a world history channel? or answer this, what it means that a country has a tactical victory but strategic failure on a same battle and how so?
<DJones> pavlushka: That sounds like a case were a county has won a battle, but lost the war
<pavlushka> ty DJones :)
<DJones> I could be wrong with that interpretation
<ducasse> pavlushka: there is ##history, if that helps?
<pavlushka> aha, thanks :)
<ducasse> pavlushka: '/msg alis list *history*' told me ;)
<pavlushka> ducasse: thanks again :)
<ducasse> np :)
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i'm still playing with arch, but haven't decided between it and debian sid yet.
<ducasse> still use ubuntu on the laptop and server, though.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm sill testing kubuntu-zesty on another partition here
<BluesKaj> and debian stretch on the other
<ducasse> zesty is what's on my laptop, guess i'll use a spare ssd for sid on the desktop.
<ducasse> i like arch a lot, but i must say i may have become too dependent on a lot of debian/ubuntuisms
<BluesKaj> this pc has 4 partittions om the ssd and a swap on the hdd
<BluesKaj> om=on
<ducasse> i put separate distros on separate ssds and just add them to the uefi firmware.
<BluesKaj> the hdd is an esata to sata connection with all the media files on it
<ducasse> i don't think my new desktop has esata, actually. all media etc is on the zfs file server in the "server room" :)
<ducasse> i use the term very loosely ;)
<BluesKaj> esata is for outboard enclosures, but rather than use the slower usb i picked up an esata to sata cable for it
<ducasse> probably wise, as you skip the sata-usb-sata conversion. not all of them support smart etc.
<BluesKaj> the hdd is still portable, if needed .I plan to backup wife's pc with clonezilla one of these days to save all her game files etc in case her hdd fails
<BluesKaj> it's getting old
<BluesKaj> plan on replacing the hdd with a ssd in the near future anyway. I think it's time
<ducasse> i don't think i've got any external drives, i rely entirely on the file server and remote backups.
<ducasse> both my desktop and laptop are ssd only now, and it was definitely worth the money.
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> lets c whats new in linuxland
<lotuspsychje> http://www.zdnet.com/article/an-insecure-mess-how-flawed-javascript-is-turning-web-into-a-hackers-playground/
<lotuspsychje> https://www.maketecheasier.com/open-source-linux-games/
<lotuspsychje> everyones system is working like a charm, no issues :p
<lotuspsychje> or everyone a sleep, might also be
<baizon> this is so true...
<baizon> JavaScript is the worst
<lotuspsychje> they can shake hands with flash right baizon :p
<lotuspsychje> protocols of the ancient age, you read everywhere got exploited over and over
<baizon> at least flash is almost dead
<baizon> JavaScript is just bad by design
<lotuspsychje> the problem is so many machines are passive worldwie , 24/7 and their just asking to be exploited
<ducasse> morning all
<EriC^^> morning ducasse lotuspsychje
<OerHeks> heya EriC^^
<OerHeks> ducasse,
<EriC^^> hey OerHeks
<ducasse> anything interesting going on? :)
<OerHeks> d.w.w.u.s. again .. drunk & wasted weekend ubuntu support
<ducasse> there is no way in hell i'm going to be helpful until i've had my tea :)
<OerHeks> Are you British ?
<ducasse> hehe, nope, i just need tea in the morning to wake up :)
<OerHeks> 1/2 my family got mental crazy over tea .. some fungus i believe
<ducasse> fungi is scary stuff :-/ loved the steam issue you posted, btw - hilarious :)
<OerHeks> i recognised some support questions related to this, steamroot
<ducasse> and most people don't have backups, of course.
<OerHeks> no backup, then data is not important.
<ducasse> no, but people don't realize that until they've lost important data at least once.
<ducasse> i'm still trying to convince my mother to back up, without luck.
<OerHeks> !find doomsdayclock
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=doomsdayclock&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^ ducasse :p
<EriC^^> interesting fact, great white sharks can't be kept in captivity in sea world and such, they usually "just die" within 3 days, longest one to be ever kept was for 6months
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: sharks are weird creatures
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: turn them upside down and they go in hibernate
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> pretty odd
<EriC^^> in the deep sea there are weird ass creatures
<EriC^^> alien-like, like the viperfish not much is known about those stuff, and the giant squid (20feet long)
<lotuspsychje> strange fact i find ppl always say shark dont eat humans
<EriC^^> it's about 10,000feet deep, that's bigger than mount everest
<lotuspsychje> but so many cases of sharks attacking ppl
<ducasse> humans definitely eat sharks, though
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> when an animal is hungry...
<lotuspsychje> shark sushi :p
<EriC^^> sharks don't usually eat humans, if you go down and he sees you he probably won't unless you mess with him, they maybe think humans are seals flapping up and try to get a bite to see what it is
<EriC^^> interesting fact if you ever do see a shark, apparently it's better to look him in the eye cause he loses his surprise advantage, as opposed to primates where if you look them in the eye it's like an instant challenge
<EriC^^> of course screw that, i'd be swimming for shore :D
<lotuspsychje> loll
<ducasse> aren't you supposed to punch them on the nose to stop them attacking? or is that a myth?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i heard dolphins know their weak spot, and pinch that spot with their nose
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: on the nose if your dogs i think, lets ask OerHeks :p
<lotuspsychje> *is
<lotuspsychje> four
<lotuspsychje> for
<ducasse> lol
<lotuspsychje> grrr
<ducasse> i hate keyboard trouble too :-/
<ducasse> anyone got any plans for the day?
<lotuspsychje> working :p
<lotuspsychje> late shift start at 12
<ducasse> i'm considering making pizza for dinner, that's about it.
<EriC^^> apparently some sharks will eat humans no problem, it's better to go for the eyes and gills than the nose cause it's more difficult to get a good punch at the nose and eyes and gills are sensitive
<ducasse> i'll, erm, remember that. ;)
<ducasse> EriC^^: speaking of sharks, how are the fish?
<EriC^^> i saw them in the morning when i got up for a drink, they were sleeping i think
<ducasse> gotten a bigger tank yet?
<EriC^^> nope
<lotuspsychje> sunny outside here, gonna be splendid sunday
<lotuspsychje> spring feeling
<lotuspsychje> have a nice one guys
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> morning!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse
<BluesKaj> daylight saving time here , i should still be in bed :-(
<ducasse> that happens the last saturday in the month here, i think.
<BluesKaj> it's too soon now , it used to be in May iirc, which makes more sense for our latitude
<ducasse> at least i'm sort of sure it's the end of march here, but... :)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Eric He's our man ! .. WB :)
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om !
<EriC^^> how are you? how's the atmosphere til now?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Somewhat disgruntled presently . Got colder last night than I was prepared for . Water lines froze up . Thawed out now put the well pump is acting up . Rain comming in tonight and I got to get that cover back over the well house .
<EriC^^> aha better get on top of the situation!
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Oh I will .. waiting for the water pressure to drop, see then if I can kick the pump back on !
<Bashing-om> All better now - Well  pump kicked on and got the well house covered . Back to IRC ;)
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-05
<tnss> hey
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<guiverc> (belated) morning/arvo lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey guiverc
<lotuspsychje> how are you today
<guiverc> good thanks, you?
<lotuspsychje> fine, coffee and slow irc :p
<lordievader1> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader1
<lordievader1> Hey lotuspsychje
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> everyone had a nice weekend?
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> good weekend here, quiet as usual
<ducasse> back to work today?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> snow has vanished here
<ducasse> no such luck here, still tons of it
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast :p
<lotuspsychje> work time have a nice day
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi lordievader - all going well and got your morning coffee?
<lordievader> We ran out of coffee 😭 Had thea today 😁
<lordievader> How are you doing?
 * JimBuntu is waiting for his tea to finish steeping.
<ducasse> good here, lordievader, drinking coke and waking up
<guiverc> JimBuntu, you just taught me a word - steeping!
<lordievader> 👍
<JimBuntu> guiverc, I think it's a word, no guarantees though
<guiverc> i did a search & found it online; read the start of a wikipedia article... close enough!
<ducasse> the instructions on tea packaging says 'steep for x minutes', so sounds right to me
<JimBuntu> The problem with my tea is... I keep finding the bottom of the cup!
 * lordievader got another cup
<ducasse> you both need bigger cups :)
<JimBuntu> ducasse, I admit that I do... and I can/will get a bigger cup the next time I have to go to the kitchen... basically 5 minutes. 2 bags of Twinings Irish breakfast and a larger mug!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBuntu> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi JimBuntu...insomnia too?
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> or am I mistaken about your location ?
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, not exactly, but close. I woke up about 4 hours before my alarm... so, simply an early start to the day. Only about 35 minutes left before I have to start getting work done :(
<BluesKaj> ok JimBuntu enjoy the next half hour then :-)
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I am trying, last few hours have been fun... just doubled up on my tea bags in prep for the long day ahead. Oh, I love Mondays so much... /s
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, yeah I made a larger than usual amount of coffee this morning
<JimBuntu> mmmm, coffee.... I had a few cups yesterday, first time in a while.... that could make the day better!
<BluesKaj> oops desktop froze, totally unresponsive
<JimBuntu> Well, that't not usual for Ubuntu ;-)
<BluesKaj> uhoh, my debian install has big freeze probs ...think I'll take a break from it til i can figure out what's going on
<lordievader> Disk issues?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no, think it's the gpu driver...debian seems to have issues with nvidia and dkms
<lordievader> Nouveau supports your gpu?
<BluesKaj> a regression back to the 340 driver might be in order
<lordievader> Oh, never mind.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes nouveau does work ok on debian
<lordievader> You could boot with the `text` kernel parameter to see if that works better.
<ducasse> leftyfb: i think teddyz is the troll formerly known as Dreaman - a bulgarian troll that got banned more than once
<leftyfb> i've dealt with hundreds of trolls over the years. He's nothing special to me
<leftyfb> they used to all frequent #ubuntu on EFnet years ago. I've got a bot with lists of host segments and trigger phrases. Held up pretty good for a while
<ducasse> this one is just extra annoying as it's nearly impossible to decipher his broken english
<leftyfb> Not original by a long shot
<leftyfb> I've seen everything :)
<leftyfb> where are all the ops?
<leftyfb> pretty navplayer is also a troll
<ducasse> ikonia was there a short while ago, kicked him
<tgm4883> nacc: for that issue, I'd probably have him truncate an old kernel file and then use autoremove
<tgm4883> That should probably work
<nacc> tgm4883: yeah, i'd assume that's what the issue is too
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: IRT vadi : " btrfs " file system  : https://pastebin.com/MxgSeFcp .
<TJ-> tgm4883: instead of cutting up packaged file just remove initrd.img files - they're HUGE in comparision
<tgm4883> TJ-: Wouldn't that cause problems when apt tries to remove the package?
<TJ-> tgm4883: no, that's the point, because initrd.img are auto-generated whereas the vmlinuz-* are part of the package
<tgm4883> TJ-: ah
<TJ-> tgm4883: see my script linked in #ubuntu, written just because we see this issue so much
<TJ-> tgm4883: the script identifies the kernels already listed for autoremove, and removes the initrd.img files for those only, which should be enough for apt autoremove to then run even if it causes existing kernel initrd.img files to be regenerated
<pauljw> hi everyone
<Carll> hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi Carll :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-06
<Advation> Does anyone know of a pythonic way to list all available packages on a Ubuntu repository?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<guiverc> good morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey guiverc good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> simple scan asking to install scanner driver on 18.04 but doesnt find
<lotuspsychje> im browsing around a bit
<EriC^^> cool
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> ttyl guys
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<jink> Morning, muppets.
<ducasse> all well, lordievader - how's you today?
<lordievader> Doing allright here  😁
<ducasse> good :)
<jink> lotuspsychje: Moet je niet werken? :')
<lotuspsychje> jink: yes, in an hour
<jink> :D
<lotuspsychje> trying to solve unmet dependecys on bionic desktop
<jink> Slacker!  Part-timer! :P
<lotuspsychje> https://hastebin.com/tunuzeyuvi.rb
<jink> Wow, in Dutch? :')
<jink> "Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd"  *cringe*
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jink> You'd expect libsnmp30 to pull in libperl5.26?
<lordievader> jink: You should give some support in #ubuntu-nl, some of those translations are terrible -.-
<jink> :>
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<jink> I don't even know the difference between full-upgrade and dist-upgrade.
<lordievader> 👋
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - how are you?
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse fine mate and you?
<ducasse> jink: there isn't any :)
<jink> Ah.
<jink> I'm an apt-get kinda guy.
<lordievader> `apt` is a toolie to combine apt-* in an easier way + it adds progress bars.
<jink> Wait, let me fake enthousiasm: "Yaaaaaaaaaay......."
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jink> Who needs progress bars?
<lotuspsychje> im getting thrilled on apt
<jink> :)
<lordievader> For a dist upgrade (a real one) it is quite nice. Apt-get never gave you any idea how far along it was.
<jink> Fair enough.
<jink> I guess I just never cared enough.
<jink> "Upgrade everthing, I'll check back later."
<lotuspsychje> i like to see whats upgrading
<ducasse> also, apt involves less typing. very important ;)
<lordievader> Indeed
<jink> It tells me what's upgrading before it does it, no?
<ducasse> sure
<ducasse> just like apt-get in that respect.
<ducasse> 'apt update' also prints a summary of how many updates are available, apt-get doesn't
<lotuspsychje> 100% here
<lotuspsychje> Linux R00TB0X 4.15.0-10-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 13 18:23:35 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day all, work time
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBuntu> hiya
<daftykins> o/
<daftykins> still struggling to get work done here, whilst my net connection is faulty
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> insights has changed layout
<lotuspsychje> !insights
<lotuspsychje> <lotuspsychje> !insights is Your source for Ubuntu news, articles, tutorials, e‑books and everything else in‑between. Visit @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<lotuspsychje> nite nite all
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-07
<pauljw> hi everyone
<daftykins> helloooo
<pauljw> :D
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Is back up :)
<daftykins> they could rebuild me, they have the technology!
<Bashing-om> daftykins: With a little help from TelCo :P
<daftykins> yep they supplied the ladder :>
<Bashing-om> LOL
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ morning mate
<EriC^^> how are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine mate, coffee before work
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> !info pypy bionic
<ubot5`> pypy (source: pypy): fast alternative implementation of Python - PyPy interpreter. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.10.0+dfsg-3build2 (bionic), package size 7604 kB, installed size 46484 kB
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey  lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> fine fine tnx and you?
<lordievader> I'm doing alright :)
<jink> Morning, kids. :P
<lotuspsychje> hey jink
<jink> ^__^
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - relaxing before work?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: got my dependecy hell cleared on bionic
<ducasse> goodie, did it just resolve itself when updates came through?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: no, i had to remove some file
<lotuspsychje> then updates went came in
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: ok, good that you got it solved.
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<ducasse> morning, BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> Hi ducasse
<BluesKaj_> hmm, bionic doesn't remember my settings
<nacc> TJ-: ping
<TJ-> nacc: pong
<nacc> TJ-: LP: #1730731,
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1730731 in ycmd (Ubuntu) "[16.04] no autocomplete and multiple errors due to expecting different python-bottle version" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730731
<nacc> TJ-: only ymcd in xenial needs the fix?
<TJ-> nacc: hmmm, let me refresh, it's a while since I touched that
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, me too and I dropped the ball on it :/
<TJ-> right - 16.04 didn't have the 08-bottle patch, which I added in my local build to solve it
<nacc> TJ-: and it's fixed elsewhere (17.10+)
<TJ-> nacc: I pulled the patch from 17.04 I think
<nacc> TJ-: ok, thanks, I'll try and sponsor today, sorry for the delay
<TJ-> nacc: not a problem; since I fixed it locally I'd totally forgotten about it :)
<EriC^^> evening all
<ducasse> evening, EriC^^
<guiverc> just noticed RxReviews.org is linked as a user "Bodhi.Zazen" via Planet Ubuntu - anyone know who has authority to remove/chase up why?
<daftykins> remove what?
<OerHeks> http://rxreviews.org/  errors out here
<daftykins> definitely recognise the name Bodhi
<guiverc> lady viagra i don't think belongs on planet.ubuntu; and bodhi.zazen's rss feed goes to pharmacy shop (maybe a site lease expired & drug-pharmacy purchased it?)
<guiverc> lp shows Bodhi has been around since 2012 - Bodhi is not issue in my opinion; just rss feed is wrong!
<guiverc> (in my opinion anyway)
<daftykins> i have no idea where you are seeing any of this :)
<guiverc> appeared in my feeds; is from planet.ubuntu.com (where members provide a RSS/xml feed that goes to planet.ubuntu)
<akik> rxreviews.org is missing from dns
<OerHeks> guiverc, got ya, http://rxreviewz.com/lady-era/
<OerHeks> z, not s
<OerHeks> mail to  rt@ubuntu.com. to get this removed?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<daftykins> haha that's quite amusing :>
<guiverc> thank you OerHeks - will do (and cc to bodhi.zazen)
 * guiverc holds head in shame for not finding it on wiki :(
<guiverc> thanks Folks for help, appreciated
<OerHeks> :-)
<guiverc>   // sorry OerHeks it was http://rxreviewz.com/ -- my typo (!.org)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-08
<pauljw> hi everyone
<Bashing-om> !info freeipa-client bionic
<ubot5`> Package freeipa-client does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> !info freeipa-client xenial
<ubot5`> freeipa-client (source: freeipa): FreeIPA centralized identity framework -- client. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.3.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 115 kB, installed size 369 kB
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<guiverc> morning lotuspsychje, hope you're fit & well-rested.
<lotuspsychje> hey good morning mate
<lotuspsychje> hank you, and you had a good night?
<lotuspsychje> +t
<guiverc> :)  thanks yeah - i guess (really forget, late arvo here downunder)
<lotuspsychje> you from aus guiverc ?
<guiverc> saw some snow on tv (pbs newshour) MA way .. ; yeah melb. vic au (me)
<lotuspsychje> cool mate :p
<lotuspsychje> .be here
<lotuspsychje> the other side of the planet
<guiverc> well its gonna warm up for you, cool down for us soon...
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.116.122 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<guiverc> did anyone here read uwn (weekly news)??   i was tempted to do an issue for 16.04.4 release, not for news sake (nearly all get news elsewhere), but just as a record as I know a few people use it for ?timelines (what/when at that time...; historical queries i guess)  anyone here likely to benefit from that??
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: url?
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: not sure i understand your question
<guiverc> if you don't know it; it doesn't matter. (anyway even I don't know - had to open browser to grab https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue522 )
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, if anyone doesn't understand; they're unlikely readers of uwn & thus no answer is very appropriate.
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> fine mate tnx and yourself?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<ducasse> good morning
<jink> Morning, kiddos.
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hey jink
<lotuspsychje> breakfast
<ducasse> enjoy
<jink> IRC, the breakfast of champions (I haven't eaten, yet).
<ducasse> i can't eat this early, no desire for food until later
<EriC^^> morning all
<ducasse> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning ducasse , how are you?
<ducasse> good, thanks - and you?
<EriC^^> good thanks
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> fine mate and you EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> almost weekend :p
<EriC^^> good
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> im at my 20th invoice now
<lotuspsychje> so far so good
<EriC^^> nice
<lotuspsychje> black hp ink & step counter
<lotuspsychje> to measure how many steps walked in a day/week
<EriC^^> what?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: like a fitbit
<EriC^^> what's the hp ink for?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: to register behaviour, like walk, heartbeat,sleep etc
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: its my 2 last orders
<EriC^^> ohh
<EriC^^> ok :D
<EriC^^> didn't know you sold these stuff
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> i sell all what the customer asks
<lotuspsychje> but i try to reccomend ubuntu
<EriC^^> ;)
<lotuspsychje> and just received my new 1000 flyers :p
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> best of luck mate
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<EriC^^> i'm off to do some errands and stuff, ttyl
<EriC^^> have a good one lotuspsychje ducasse
<lotuspsychje> okay cheers
<ducasse> you too, EriC^^
<ducasse> did you get any more responses to your first batch of flyers, lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: still 100 left, but 1 register on website lol
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: so i changed layout text a bit this time
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i think current text was bit overkill for regular users
<lotuspsychje> ssd, ubuntu,..what?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: now its more like computer problems, linux-win-mac etc
<ducasse> sounds good
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: think also, being winter not much responds
<ducasse> maybe, i don't know if that matters much.
<ducasse> good that business is booming, though :)
<lotuspsychje> bbl work
<guiverc> forget my uwn question - leo (elopio) just posted for a restart on community..
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<guiverc> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey guiverc
<guiverc> what do you put the chances that that mint user actually tried ubuntu?  0%, 10%...
<guiverc> (installing i mean)
<BluesKaj> if he had tried ubuntu he would have about it first
<BluesKaj> asked
<guiverc> excellent point - in this room... yep.
<guiverc> (that room)
<BluesKaj> just got up, still on my first coffee
<Ben64> yeah, 0%
<BluesKaj> yup
<guiverc> :) @ Ben64
<guiverc> me I'm deciding if i go for cider or beer...  (opposite end of the day)
<BluesKaj> ahh in oz, right
<guiverc> yep, the land of..
<BluesKaj> nice
<BluesKaj> Canada here , Northern Ontario
<guiverc> i can offer you a veggie sandwich  -- how thick?  (you probably want marmite or something!)
<BluesKaj> no thanks :-)
<guiverc> so you're a bit cooler, melb au for me.  do ya know what you're missing?  it's yum.
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's around the freezing point here atm, normal for march
<guiverc> 26.5oC inside; cooler outside due lateness of hour...  all my windows are open; bet yours aren't :)
<BluesKaj> heh nope, won't be for a month at least
<BluesKaj> we take advantage of winter activities here, at least I used to in my younger days
<guiverc> yes skiing is (was) probably good for you; I've never tried.
<BluesKaj> yeah skied since I was a little guy and did so well into my 40s, but bad knees made me give it up
<guiverc> sorry to hear that; I liked squash once but ouch (a bad knee too)
<guiverc> BluesKaj, what was the first computer you used?
<BluesKaj> it was dos application type computer used to control an atomic absorption spectrophotometer, but the first real stand alone computers we had at work were compaqs..my first home pc was a HP pavilion
<BluesKaj> guiverc, how about you?
<guiverc> you're a scientist! at school, they purchased a new 64kb pc with card reader and we got to mark cards (no punch cards) for it, then time share on way home pdp/8 (from memory)
<guiverc> ok it was before PC name existed; a micro-computer it was probably called.
<BluesKaj> actually I was a lab tech
<guiverc> ok - still like it :)
<BluesKaj> well I did, but I'm retired now
<guiverc> okay.. when did you first try *nix? and get hooked?
<BluesKaj> tried knoppix live cd in 2003, and mucked about with various linuxes like mandrake, red hat, debian, then i spotted KDE on kubuntu and it's familiar windows like look attracted me immediately around 2005
<BluesKaj> doean't bother me that it looks like windows, it's performance is what really grabbed me. What was your experience?
<guiverc> ok - i still like knoppix (though rarely use it anymore).  i used unix @ uni (80s), even became tutor late 80s (@ uni) but was late to gnu/linux (98 or 99) and wasn't hooked till much later than you (~2010 maybe)
<guiverc> is the Blue b/c of KDE (being blue)
<BluesKaj> my nick ?
<guiverc> yep.
<guiverc> or are you a Carlton supporter (local footy team here, the Blues)
<BluesKaj> No I play drums in a blues/rock jam band
<guiverc> ok, cool.
<BluesKaj> yeah it's fun
<guiverc> night folks - thanks for chat BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np guiverc, anytime
<pauljw> hi everyone
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-09
<Bashing-om> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader how are you?
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Doing good here, how  are you?
<lotuspsychje> great here coffeeee
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - how's life?
<lotuspsychje> fine about to breakfast
<ducasse> enjoy, lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> morning lordievader, all well here thanks. how about you?
<lordievader> Doing good here 😁
<ducasse> good :)
<ducasse> going into the city today, which will be a chilling experience
<lordievader> Cold day?
<ducasse> not too cold, but a river runs through the middle of the city, so that chills things down considerably
<lordievader> Ah, I see.
<ducasse> it's just a quick trip, though, won't be there long. forecast says warmer weather is coming over the weekend, so maybe we'll get rid of some of all this snow...
<lordievader> Same here, reports go as high as 17 degrees :)
<ducasse> wow, we'll barely be hitting the plus side :)
<Blueskaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> Hi TJ- , think I'd better just be a bystander/observer in #ubuntu since gnome/gnome 3 is totally beyond my knowledge base now
<TJ-> BluesKaj: same here; I generally avoid the GUI issues :)
<BluesKaj> hehe, yeah good idea :-)
<TJ-> Can't get decent diagnostic logs for GUI in most cases, and I try to avoid guessing and mind-reading
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-10
<leftyfb> man, that sucked
<leftyfb> just got my internet back since Wednesday
<leftyfb> still no power, but I've got my house running off a generator
<daftykins> i feel your pain, the recent snow had trashed mine for a few days
<daftykins> oh that sounds way worse
<leftyfb> nah, the power issue is solved .... mostly
<daftykins> everything else normal?
<leftyfb> my UPS's don't like being on generator. Gotta find a line conditioner
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Ouch .. UPS ^^ I was not aware .
<leftyfb> got one of them complaining at me right now ... too busy bringing everything back online to deal with it just yet :)
<leftyfb> something about THD
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: EE ; THD trans harmonic distortion ; yukkie poo .
<leftyfb> yep
<Bashing-om> Spok: Phasers up !
<lotuspsychje> good morning to alll
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-beta-released-for-opt-in-flavors-download-now-520153.shtml
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> how are you mate
<lotuspsychje> friends visit today
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> im good, just woke up
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> me2
<EriC^^> shape of water won an oscar for best picture
<ducasse> good morning
<guiverc> thanks ducasse :)
<ducasse> np :) messing the hostname up would give that exact problem with sudo
<guiverc> which I didn't recall or know.  thanks again.
<ducasse> we all learn something new here all the time, i know i do ;)
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<tomreyn> TJ-: speaking of securing ipsec vpn's: i recently tried to setup a kerberos realm and actually make use of it with contemporary crypto. i think it's just not possible.
<tomreyn> sha1 if you're lucky.
<tomreyn> those wizardry techniques of the past just have to die
<TJ-> I'm liking the look and feel of wireguard; be great when it's into mainline kernel
<BluesKaj_> TJ-, tried it few yrs ago , it wasn't as advertised so I cancelled...slow and ponderous
<BluesKaj_> PIA is much better
<TJ-> BluesKaj_: it's very fast, and very well designed and implemented
<BluesKaj_> odd
<TJ-> BluesKaj_: wireguard is a kernel module
<TJ-> https://www.wireguard.com/#conceptual-overview
<BluesKaj_> are we talking about the same thing...doesn't sound like it
<TJ-> actually, the bit above that is better https://www.wireguard.com/
<BluesKaj_> then the company has changed their setup and focus completely
<TJ-> It's a team not a company; started in 2015. Originally used wireguard.io but I think they got wireguard.com when the previous owner let that domain lapse - previously it was an Industrial directory :)
<BluesKaj_> ok TJ-, now that makes sense
<TJ-> It has some good security reviews already from some of the most respected in the crypto field so I suspect it won't be too long before it get's into mainline
<daftykins> has the webchat user Whoosh2u18 just been spamming other #u channels with an imgur link?
<TJ-> not noticed it so far no
<daftykins> hrmm just a fan of -uk then perhaps :)
<TJ-> :) there's an #ubuntu-uk ?
<TJ-> as in GB
<daftykins> of course! i feel like i've invited you before ;)
<TJ-> I thought -uk was Ukraine!
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> I do wish people would stick with ISO labelling
<TJ-> I may as well pop my head in
<daftykins> the channel seems to attract foreigners attempting to capitalise on the British stereotype of friendly and helpfulness
<daftykins> someone claimed it might still be on an old client's autojoin as bundled with *buntu
<TJ-> hmmmm, interesting theory
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-11
<pauljw> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse morning mate
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - everything ok?
<lotuspsychje> yeah fine here, raining sunday & coffee :p
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.10.11 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-02
<pragmaticenigma> is this GuestAgain a troll or just really out to lunch?
<Fuseteam> i see
<Fuseteam> oof
<pragmaticenigma> Fuseteam: the more you engage them... the worse it gets... please stop
<Fuseteam> ah true sorry
<leftyfb> can someone just boot these 2 idiots please? They just won't quit
<pragmaticenigma> asked in -ops... no response
<pragmaticenigma> one down...
<pragmaticenigma> *maybe*
<leftyfb> shocker
<pragmaticenigma> I would note that some packages do create users... mythbuntu I know does... but odd one would create a "test" user
<leftyfb> then that would show up in a log :)
<oerheks> let me guess, the hacker is sitting next to him.
<pragmaticenigma> guessing his password was weak and opened port 22 to the open web
<leftyfb> he's got both of those open
<pragmaticenigma> oh?
<pragmaticenigma> lovely
<lordcirth_> I have 3 3TB HDDs in ZFS raidz for my NAS. 2 of the original drives have failed and been replaced, and the third is getting errors. I am also out of space. Unfortunately the box has neither any free SATA ports or SATA power connectors. My tentative plan is to buy 3 ~8TB HDDs and swap them in one at a time. I might use a USB adapter so I can migrate without actually removing one. Any recommendations?
<pragmaticenigma> okay... I'm done with support for tonight... the trolls just keep rolling in
<leftyfb> it's insane tonight
<pragmaticenigma> imachine is a level 8 problem
<oerheks> disable cache and swap to speed up a browser
<pragmaticenigma> disable swap on an underpowered machine... they've only got 4GB of memory
<pragmaticenigma> dumb
<oerheks> dare not to ask; wifi  802.11a 11 mbit?
<daftykins> i was confused by this the other day too when TJ was talking about buying 'a' cards, i was thinking he was mad buying old crap
<leftyfb> LMFAO!!!!!!!
<leftyfb> I JUST got through testing and figuring out the answer to drecondius's enlightenment issue.
<leftyfb> I was about to post the answer to them and they signed off
<daftykins> my guess was that 'a' refers to 5GHz usage and maybe 'ac' means subset c of 'a' band
<pragmaticenigma> post it here? maybe one of us will catch them later?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: I installed Ubuntu 18.04 live server, then install e17 and gdm3 (NOT lightdm). Then when you login you pick enlightenment as the DE
<pragmaticenigma> that looks like the same instructions I found online
<leftyfb> they said they tried gdm3, but I doubt it. Or if they did, it was with a mess of an environment they had created
<leftyfb> either way, I had zero problem with "xserver"
<pragmaticenigma> can that be done with out installing ubuntu-desktop package?
<leftyfb> without
<leftyfb> well, let me chekck. I don't think it got installed. ...
<pragmaticenigma> if you just installed the gdm package... I don't think it would have been installed
<oerheks> he started with server + ssh,..
<oerheks> the ppa did not pull in lightdm, leftyfb got it right, gdm3 is.. i gave the reconfigure line for lightdm.. even the systemctl thingy
<leftyfb> I just confirmed, no ubuntu-desktop package installed
<leftyfb> so ... fresh install of ubuntu server, install e17 and gdm3 , reboot, pick DE, done
<pragmaticenigma> cool!
<oerheks> wayyyyyyyyyyyland?
<Psi-Jack> There, got Ubuntu 19.10 on my primary desktop. now.
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Fuseteam> Morning
<Ussat> o/
<Psi-Jack> Well, this sucks... Rambox Pro randomly stopped... Loading..
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: You survived the after hours!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: is your wiki ready for the public enough to make a factoid out of it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<lotuspsychje> the old !encrypt was deleted, so we could use one :p
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: yes, I meant to tell you earlier... I asked TJ last week about it, and he put a little extra polish and did other essential linking to ready it
<TJ-> lotuspsychje:  yes, it is. pragmaticenigma asked over the weekend and I removed the "beta" tag
<lotuspsychje> ah great
<lotuspsychje> anyone has a proposal for a factoid line, im not sure howto formulate it
<TJ-> hmmm - "installing with Full Disk Encryption done properly" !?
<pragmaticenigma> "How to lose all your data in a few simple steps"
<pragmaticenigma> oh wait
<lotuspsychje> lol
<pragmaticenigma> that was that other command
<pragmaticenigma> Full Disk Encryption at Boot ?
<lotuspsychje> cant recall anymore
<lotuspsychje> and we probably need to integrate both !encrypt and !luks ?
<pragmaticenigma> !luks
<lotuspsychje> hggdh-msft: can you magicly recall old factoid lines?
<pragmaticenigma> I guess my question is, is this a go forward technique... or is this more of a recommended approach to full drive encrpytion
<hggdh-msft> if the factoid has been deleted, it is gone, as far as I can remember
<lotuspsychje> ok
<hggdh-msft> lotuspsychje: https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=encrypt
<Psi-Jack> Hmmmm.. Well, I ended up getting Rambox Pro to work again, but by downloading the .deb package and not using the snap, which is... Unusual, It's the only snap app that just stopped working. RamboxCE and RamboxPro both....
<Psi-Jack> Anyone have any ideas on this? Snaps are still kinda new to me in general.
 * daftykins points at the topic
<Psi-Jack> Yes? What about it?
<daftykins> well, forgive me... but i think your query is closer to support than discussion
<pragmaticenigma> except the question would be offtopic in #ubuntu I think too
<Psi-Jack> I'm trying to better understand snap, how I could possibly use it to understand what happened.
<Psi-Jack> In general respect. ramboxpro itself hasn't been changed since what seems to be December 2018.
<Psi-Jack> Err, 20219 sorry. :)
 * Psi-Jack tosses his keyboard out the window and replaces it instantly with the same one.
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not really well versed with snaps... but high level. they are a container, that brings along all the necessary dependencies to operate. The snap run without any support from the host OS other than the snapd service. Many of the snaps will require you  to contact the maintainer for support question, or in your case, bugs
<Psi-Jack> hmmm. I opened a ticket with them to see if they have any clue.
<Psi-Jack> Guess I'll get the full effect of my trial of their pro version, See if they're worth paying into. :)
<Psi-Jack> Heh, there's now 2 open cases with Rambox Pro people. The inability to specifically save login with Discord.... Which Rambox CE had no issues with...
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack: Considering what you are using isn't part of the Ubuntu eco-system... please consider it offtopic here
<Bashing-om> UWN620 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue620 :D
<Fuseteam> Oof got openemis to work on ubuntu with nginx and i have no idea what change was the crucial one
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-03
<pragmaticenigma> yay... dreaman is trolling tonight
<pragmaticenigma> welcome Nyle
<sarnold> Nyle: that's some seriously gronky code. bummer.
<oerheks> i think those patches are in the backports ppa
<pragmaticenigma> That code looks like their attempting to compensate for poor packaging ... assuming the packager is lazy and might not include the latest manual in the designated place.
<pragmaticenigma> I doesn't appear to be searching the system... just iteratively decrementing through possible version numbers from the current, back to 0. And searching in 3 potential folders
<Nyle> *nod* bad design.
<Nyle> I've got the backports repo in my sources.
<Nyle> Let me get dinner and I'll look more into it. If I end up using the app a lot, I might take over maint
<Nyle> Not sure how things work in Ubuntu. Coming from Debian
<Nyle> Also, I didn't look to see if I was versions behind or not.
<pragmaticenigma> Nyle: honestly... a lot gets pulled in from Debian, so if you're familiar with that... might serve better to maintain it there
<Nyle> Ok
<pragmaticenigma> Nyle: Would be a good question that someone in #ubuntu-app-devel might assist with
<pragmaticenigma> gotta sign off for the evening... I wish you luck Nyle
<guiverc> :)  internet again ; 28 hours offline no pings, no emails, etc was acually nice  (my phone I only use as a phone; data is disabled)
<oerheks> wb guiverc
<guiverc> thanks oerheks
<Bashing-om> \o/ guiverc - me is unhappy camper when intenet is down - for any reason. I feel for you :P
<guiverc> I was so tired yesterday (from sunday) not being able to look for stuff-happening on main pc was actually kind of good
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Having a break can be a good thing, yes !
<guiverc> :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<Fuseteam> morning
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<hggdh-msft> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hey hggdh morning
<EriC^^> hey JimBuntu
<EriC^^> hey all
<leftyfb> I have so many things to say to ikarus987, instead I'll just !ot. It'll turn out better that way :)
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... they've been quiet for some time now... guess they're back to their old tricks
<Nyle> guiverc: it's important to disconnect from this madness of bits.
<Nyle> I keep my phone on silent, non-vibrate, 100% of the time. I will check my phone when I want to check it. I absolutely hate pings, calls, texts, beeps, notifications, ...
<Nyle> Even in Kubuntu, I keep all KDE desktop notifications off. I don't need to see anything.
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-04
<ducasse> Nyle: i'm a big believer in silent electronics
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<Fuseteam> Morning
<pragmaticenigma> I loath the articles about to show up in the comming weeks with users being told "Can't wait for 20.04 to appear on your computer, run this command to get it now!"
<lotuspsychje> +1 to the rescue
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: you recall bubblefoo with his kernel remove issues
<lotuspsychje> i helped him this morning, but it seemed like he had alot of 5.4 and 5.5 mainline kernels in his list, playing with ukuu
<Ussat> pragmaticenigma, they are so much fun
<lotuspsychje> dax: you got an idea for a new !encrypt factoid line with TJ- edited wiki? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<pragmaticenigma> Let's purposefully install a buggy and vulnerable kernel because we think that is the right way to fix our problem
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-05
<guiverc> Is a MUA/mail-client good for handling gmail, and what would anyone recommend   (I did it years ago, but stopped as it felt slow, I'm sick of browser now though)
<sarnold> with gmail I think their imap implementation is going to be the weak part
<sarnold> I don't think gmail maps onto imap great
<sarnold> mutt's the only mua I've used in the last twenty years, and funny enough never tried it with my gmail account; I only ever do gmail on my android phone, and that's read-mostly
<pragmaticenigma> sorry to come in midconversation, but I see Gmail + Imap... what's the discussion?
<sarnold> Thu 05 00:09:56 < guiverc> Is a MUA/mail-client good for handling gmail, and what would anyone recommend   (I did it years ago, but stopped as it felt slow, I'm sick of browser now though)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sylpheed works well for me with Google.
<pragmaticenigma> I use IMAP for accessing my Gmail, been doing so for years. Never had any issues. Gmail labels become folders
<guiverc> Thanks sarnold, Bashing-om, I've not used mutt but have wanted to try for years, so to prevent me never getting there, I'll likely try sylpheed first (it's most launchpad mail), what client do you use pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> Thunderbird
<pragmaticenigma> I've also used 9mail on my android before
<guiverc> thanks, nah I hate my phone so won't touch that (I want a real keyboard; mechanical too)
<jeremy31> like an old typewriter?
<pragmaticenigma> IBM Model-M for life!
<sarnold> which is why gmail on my phone is read-mostly :)
<guiverc> (mutt would be the best choice I bet, but I'm used to gui)... yeah like the old ibm selectric ... never minded that noise in the background (maybe a different response if I was close)
<guiverc> :)  with Model M - my keyboard too
<Bashing-om> Old Compaq mechanical keyboard here - goes clitty clack - wife knows I am still awake :P
<daftykins> or the cat is about? ;)
<sarnold> "are you okay honey? your keyboard has been silent for four minutes and I got worried"
<Bashing-om> sarnold: :D - Yeah I hear that too :P
<sarnold> hehe
<hggdh> I remember the old IBM selectric keyboard (yes, it was a real typewriter was well). The end-of-line bell was used to wake op the computer operators (we would submit a program to be run late at night and, in an intermediate step we would force a bell)
 * pragmaticenigma puts the bell character in my programs for kicks and giggles
<guiverc> :) I was thinking of selectric typewriters (I didn't work in DP operations, and all the early keyboards I used on 3270/5250/etc terms I used I don't remember, fell in love with Model M, and gleefully was allowed to keep a number when they were replaced)
<lordievader>  Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<oerheks> popey, great vid ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVZOBgTDJWc
<oerheks> Intel CPU bug patched last year is worse than previously thought
<oerheks> - Bug is CVE-2019-0090- Researchers say the bug can allow attackers to retrieve the Chipset Key, the root of trust of the entire CPU - Researchers recommend replacing CPUs
<marcoagpinto> oerheks: what?!
<lotuspsychje> sure, if they refund our buys
<oerheks> https://www.zdnet.com/article/intel-csme-bug-is-worse-than-previously-thought/
<marcoagpinto> will it affect 9th generation?
<oerheks> all with CSME, so yes?
<marcoagpinto> i don't know what a CSME is
<oerheks> the 9th was already broken i guess
<oerheks> it is a trust root thingy, for UEFI.
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marcoagpinto> oerheks: am I safe in my VM with Tor?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<oerheks> no, TOR is not safe at all :-D
<marcoagpinto> what?
 * pizzaiolo stares at his new 9th-gen intel laptop
<pizzaiolo> guess i need a new laptop with 10th gen *shrug*
<marcoagpinto> pizzaiolo: yes, at 1 GHz
<daftykins> a VM isn't safe if the virt tech it runs on is exploited xD
<oerheks> cool
<oerheks> cool
<marcoagpinto> what?
<marcoagpinto> oerheks?
<oerheks> cool man
 * oerheks turns up the heater
<TJ-> This new Intel CSME vulnerabilty looks like a death shot for them. trust keys revealed for millions of CPUs/chipsets at some point soon
<daftykins> ruh roh
<TJ-> AMD, here we (all) come !
<TJ-> I've just ordered 6 Ryzen 2 Lenovo E495s
<daftykins> for now they're saying physical access is needed still for all this one, hmm
<daftykins> i've gained a new client recently where the whole place needs redoing, firmware updates are high on the list
<TJ-> no, it isn't
<daftykins> well there's zdnet for you ;D
<TJ-> the problem with this one is million's of CPUs are affected, but only *one* has to be attacked (one the attacker owns) to get the master keys. Those apply to millions of CPUs, burned into the CSME boot ROMs (the silicon). Then all the attacker needs is to plant malware on a target system to use those keys to decrypt data
<daftykins> fair enough, hadn't found the time to read a piece yet
<TJ-> the problem here is, once the keys are extracted (at some point in the future) and if they are made public (as they will) then every similar system with same CPU series is exposed
<ducasse> time for a class action against intel?
<TJ-> I was talking to some collegues (CIOs/CTOs) this afternoon and they're already worried about the data protection liabilities this causes
<daftykins> ah they didn't get it wrong, i just didn't read enough
<TJ-> it's now predictable that systems using the TPM on Intel will, at some point soon, be compromised
<TJ-> it's rather like the original Firewire vulnerability, but at the CSME level
<daftykins> kinda funny that i was just buying systems with TPMs for this client :D
<daftykins> i'm not really sure what a sensible course of action is in light of this
<TJ-> daftykins: wait for others to decide and copy them!
<TJ-> I'm sure there's going to be some statements from the big cloud providers for example
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> TJ-: new client is in finance so i was going down the route of BitLocker on all their desktops etc, Synology NASs though with (i think ecryptfs) encrypted volumes
<TJ-> daftykins: could you use external hardware modules (yubikey maybe?)
<daftykins> never looked into those
<TJ-> I would strongly advise against ecryptfs - very deprecated. File-systems are growing native encryption support via a generic kernel layer now
<daftykins> well if the synology doesn't offer it, then it's not an option
<TJ-> https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/filesystems/fscrypt.html
<ducasse> TJ-: is ext4 encryption ready for usage?
<TJ-> Well, it's what is used in Android on rather a lot of devices
<JanC> I wonder if various DRM companies will now blacklist all Intel hardware...  ;-)
<TJ-> JanC: oh that'd be Karma!
<TJ-> hmmm, HDMI HDCP ?
<ducasse> no netflix for intel owners!
<JanC> obviously that would be commercial suicide for Netflix (& similar)
<TJ-> It must be terrible being an Intel CPU engineer/support bod recently
<TJ-> Reeling from AMD's Zen/2 rollout, the constant faults in Intel kit around SMT, and now this
<ducasse> might be time to save up for power9 kit
<daftykins> some really good ones might be telling management "i told you so"
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-06
<Psi-Jack> From #ubuntu to here, by suggestion: Hmmm, this is frustratingly silly. Why when I search for a package, like devilspie, in the Software Store app, it finds nothing, but apt search devilspie, it finds both devilspie and devilspie2? I'm curious why some CLI tools are not listed... To me, that's a serious limitation that should not exist. :/
<donofrio> I am glad I lurk in these channels ;)
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<pragmaticenigma> It's probably more to do with no one has built a info doc for the software that is suitable for the Software Center
<donofrio> why is that imported from normal descriptions from apt packages?
<donofrio> doesn't sound like new info just nor in the same place info?
<donofrio> nor = not
 * Psi-Jack blinks.
<Psi-Jack> Exactly....
<donofrio> I lurk always, back to mute for me....
<pragmaticenigma> I've never seen anything that would indicate a filter before... it's possible a whitelist or some sort of curation exists for the software center
<Psi-Jack> Well, that.. If it exists, is even worse.
<Psi-Jack> To be honest, Why would you even do that? LOL
<pragmaticenigma> could just be software center trying to help prevent someone from corrupting their system by installing something they don't understand
<donofrio> bahahahahh - sorry I'm suppose to be lurking but......
 * Psi-Jack sighs.
<Psi-Jack> This doesn't happen in the Gnome Software Center....
<Psi-Jack> Just Ubuntu's specific alterations of it.
<donofrio> that is like trying to save someone from rm -r /*.*
<donofrio> ubuntu is bigger than gnome?
<pragmaticenigma> Answer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1579415
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1553211 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1579415 Ubuntu should provide a default graphical method to install technical packages (kernels, console apps, etc.)" [Medium,Triaged]
<pragmaticenigma> gnome-software is meant to list graphical softwares only, technical items like samba are for more technical users and can be installed from the command line or synaptic
<pragmaticenigma> substitute devilspie for samba
<pragmaticenigma> and you have your answer
<leftyfb> Psi-Jack: there's 145399 packages available on my system. I don't think a local search tool that uses cached information should index all of those. Do you really want every single library popping up when you search for "python"?
<donofrio> "I'd buy that for a dollar."
<leftyfb> 7606 packages come up in my search for "python". That would be downright stupid to show in a GUI
<donofrio> https://www.nuget.org/packages?q=python
<donofrio> sorry I run both w10 and ubuntu at the same time - wsl1 - tinyurl.com/donofrioworkremmina2020 = ppt and build guides with photo's of my daily driver at work
<Psi-Jack> leftyfb: YES!
<Psi-Jack> Yes I do!
<Psi-Jack> What point is it to have it if not to provide it?
<Psi-Jack> I mean, Synapse (used to/still does?) show that, and it did it just fine1
<donofrio> synaptic you mean
<Psi-Jack> Yes, synaptic. :)
<donofrio> :P
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, and you would be the target audience for such an application... Ubuntu is trying to appeal to a far greater audience than the technically minded
<Psi-Jack> I haven't used Ubuntu in forever ago (because Unity). heh
<donofrio> ^^^ he's got a point but I also see psi's point
<donofrio> opps I menat pragmaticenigma
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. I mean, Gnome Software Center, on Fedora, shows all. Ubuntu's alterations, filters. Why?
<donofrio> ubuntu trying tto be in the living rooms like everywhere windows is - I see th eepoint
<pragmaticenigma> I didn't see anything... cygwin made a booboo
 * Psi-Jack cringes at the mention of cygwin.
<donofrio> I used cygwin for years
<donofrio> hence why I love wsl1 wsl2 blows it's just a vmware loopback filesystem
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<donofrio> now liek wsl1 where even sccom can index my homedir in uubuntu
<Psi-Jack> I'd go off on a tangent on that, too, but.. It wouldn't be topical. :)
<donofrio> I'm probably 1 of 10k people who live in xfce4 daily for work
<donofrio> in windows 10
<donofrio> I have all mmy hosts (265 hosts) in remmina and I rdp/ssh from ubuntu inside w10 ;)
<leftyfb> I'm looking forward to wsl2. It'll be an actual linux kernel
<donofrio> bah unneeded at least I've been content with usermode living....
<pragmaticenigma> neither is crying about a software package isn't appearing in software center.. .yet here we are Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> Heh. I work for a company that... While nice, uses XenDesktop & XenApps. Limitations are that you have to have spepcifically supported distros, and even then it's not... flawless. Or macOS which I bought a MacBook Pro just for work. :)
<donofrio> bah mac hardware over priced lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUEwz4qCNqw
<daftykins> price is very much not the major issue with their kit ;)
<Psi-Jack> It is.
<pragmaticenigma> I would like to abandon cygwin but it has several things going for it beyond wsl... starting with it doesn't require me to "install" anything... If I want to take it off my system I just delete a directory
<Psi-Jack> But, they have excellent software support where it can matter, professionally-wise. :)
<Psi-Jack> And... It's not Windows. That's important!(tm)(c)
<daftykins> no it really isn't
<daftykins> :)
<Psi-Jack> For me it is. Personal choice, I don't want Windows.
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, cygwin is dead, at least to me....I lived it and do not miss it.... apt-get is apt-get why do I need to run install to  remove software lol
<pragmaticenigma> I believe in using the right tool for the job... trying to use a hammer to drive a screw doesn't make sense.. Sure, you will get the screw into the board, but it ain't going to look as pretty as if you had used the screwdriver
<donofrio> Psi-Jack, my corp has network lockdown, if not windows you get non-roted ip address
<Psi-Jack> Mine does something completely different as mentioned. XenDesktop. You get a Windows 10 Xen Desktop to remote into. Heh
<donofrio> this was only way without manager/whitelisting host tto run linux, then they come ask you to enable corp passwd policies and hostane and arrgh simpler just to use windows 10 as a 10 gb bootloader - lol
<pragmaticenigma> I leverage software for it's stengths... not because it is opensourced, or free, or GNU, or closed sorce, or made by a particular company
<Psi-Jack> pragmaticenigma: Same!
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, You just said something to the contradictary ...
<Psi-Jack> Except, I am extremely Microsoft anti-biased, these days, but I do still use some, specific, software by Microsoft, such as vscode.
<Psi-Jack> pragmaticenigma: Vaguely, yes, I said something that would seem contradictary. :)
<Psi-Jack> I actually think Microsoft has made a lot of needed improvements to Windows 10, while still, keeping a BSoD that i was able to experience many times over on a brand new computer. All they added was a textual smiley face.
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<Psi-Jack> Or, frownie face even.
<donofrio> I've not had a bsod in five yearrs
<donofrio> you've got flackie hardware if your getting that, guessing
<Psi-Jack> Very likely. I ended up returning the laptop.
<Psi-Jack> Well, this was a wierd solution to a problem I was having. RamboxPro, from snaps, was failing to start because it wanted to access {Documents,Downloads,Music,Pictures,Public,Templates,Videos} in $HOME. Mine, of all those, were symlinks to ../../mnt/storage/$USER/$name, because /mnt/storage is a spinning disk with high capacity, while $HOME is NVMe.
<Psi-Jack> The solution? Make bind mounts for all those directories, specifically, to /mnt/storage/$USER/$name
<sarnold> ugh. I'm still annoyed snap folks haven't set that up yet.
<Psi-Jack> Me, too.... As I'm reeming them directly for it. :)
<Psi-Jack> "The preferred method is to go out of your way to stupidly bind mount everything into $HOME....."
<sarnold> you could probably also use an apparmor alias rule
<donofrio> I never use snaps, feels like not apt packkages....
<Psi-Jack> Hmmmm
<Psi-Jack> Its not necessarily an alias, though, so much as an additional path to include.
<Psi-Jack> My $HOME is NVMe, so I don't want /everything in there. /mnt/storage is a SATA high-capacity spinning disk. So perfect for... Storage, without the need for high speed access.
<sarnold> an apparmor alias rule just tells apparmor to double or triple the rules as they are compiled -- see /etc/apparmor.d/tunables/alias
<sarnold> I don't know if snap's policy framework uses that file or not, but since users like to move their data around, they really *should* use that file
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. That's.. An interesting idea.
<Psi-Jack> however, is that really an alias? I'm not strongly familiar with AppArmor. More so familiar with SELinux.
<sarnold> yeah; if you have an alias rule like alias /home/psi/ -> /mnt/psi/,   the apparmor_parser will create versions of every rule with /home/psi/ in them and make versions of the rules with /mnt/psi/
<Psi-Jack> So it would essentially make like clones, allowing both in the same context, basically?
<pragmaticenigma> just wait till you we get "homed" or "systemd-homed" or whatever they're calling it
<pragmaticenigma> should be really interesting good time
 * Psi-Jack tilts his head.
<Psi-Jack> ooooh.. but, I don't migrate my whole home directory, just parts of it.
<pragmaticenigma> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=systemd-homed
<donofrio> I look at alias as crutches, and they may not be there on another host
<sarnold> yeah, but the alias rule is just like a textual copy-paste; the one rule ought to be enough, so long as you kept the same structure of directories
<pragmaticenigma> I like the idea of making homed fully portable... would be sweet to spin up boxes, and just take a USB drive to any computer and have access
<pragmaticenigma> *can't see anything ever going wrong with that*
<donofrio> where is our javaos's
<sarnold> donofrio: lol
<Psi-Jack> What about that java-accelerating hardware? ;)
<Psi-Jack> Oh, wait, Sun did actually do that! LOL
<donofrio> well we got android....google one day will loose to the  dual lion headed driveway man
<Psi-Jack> Wow. systemd in Ubuntu 19.10 is already 242, and systemd-homed is in 245.
<donofrio> why not testing 20.04 ;)
<donofrio> nextmonth ;)
<Psi-Jack> Because I'm waiting for it to be 20.04, when hopefully XenDesktop becomes available for 20.04 officially. hehe
<Psi-Jack> It barely works as it is in 19.10. LOL
<donofrio> pant, pant,, I'm going to rebuild my wsl1 installs with it....its fine I run on vmware 15 and seem ready to rock
<donofrio> it's tthe next LTS version I believe
<Psi-Jack> it will be, when released, yes.
<Psi-Jack> Though, I think I will try out 20.04 testing in a VM
<Psi-Jack> After.. I actually install virtualbox. LOL
<donofrio> with vmware player 15 (free) it sees ubuntu and does almost handy off install called 'easy install'
<Psi-Jack> Heh, vmware... That's like... Blasphemy to me. :)
<Psi-Jack> So, to itterate the absolute stupidity of filtering in the Software Center. virtualbox, shows only Virtualbox, the base package. But doesn't provide the extensions pack, which is needed if you want full USB support. No, tyhat you have to install manually with CLI. That... That is incredibly incredibly stupid. :/
<sarnold> not at all -- people who have installed the virtualbox extensions on real hardware usually wind up with a problem that prevents them from starting X or something that's insanely confusing and horrible
<Psi-Jack> Umm. Wrong extensions.
<Psi-Jack> Not guest extensions. HOST extensions.
<Psi-Jack> Specifically, USB passthrough support.
<sarnold> oh yeah, that feels like a useful thing to show then :)
<Psi-Jack> Exactly!
<Psi-Jack> Yet, it's not..... And that's bad.
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<Psi-Jack> Good aftermorning.
<oerheks> good pre-evening
<lotuspsychje> happy easter
 * Psi-Jack scratches his head.
<jeremy31> Must be a new time zone
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Psi-Jack> heh. I say "Good aftermorning", in at 10am and 10pm both. :)
<Psi-Jack> Ugh... The gnome keyboard, STILL pops up randomly sometimes. :/
<Sohom_Datta> Hey, is there a way I can downgrade to the bionic stable version of nautilus on eoan ?
<Sohom_Datta> The current bleeding edge version is a bit too unstable and seg faults quite often...
<lotuspsychje> !frankenbuntu
<lotuspsychje> !mix
<ubot5> it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<lotuspsychje> Sohom_Datta: best to stick with the package versions for your ubuntu release
<lotuspsychje> Sohom_Datta: unless you need higher versions, you can try !backports and !snaps
<Sohom_Datta> Okay, is there anywhere I can report the nautilus issues ?
<lotuspsychje> Sohom_Datta: wich nautilus version do you get problems on?
<Sohom_Datta> GNOME nautilus 3.34.1
<lotuspsychje> !info nautilus eoan
<ubot5> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.34.1-1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 643 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<lotuspsychje> Sohom_Datta: you can join #ubuntu and ask if volunteers can help with your nautilus issue, before you file a bug
<Sohom_Datta> Ah okay
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: Set yourself to /umode +g and the problem goes away
<donofrio> that is not the point, you have crass people being your visual for help here and that is a bad image is all....regardless of the question...
<donofrio> tnx for your followup though....I am able to see certs but only before arora opens the page not once it's open (it seems)
<Psi-Jack> That... Doesn't sound like a very useful/good browser. :)
<oerheks> there must be something in the air today..
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> And it's not even Friday 13, yet.
<pragmaticenigma> what do you mean oerheks ?
<oerheks> such drama, mishaps, i dunno..
<pragmaticenigma> Well, noodles was already told where to go for help... it doesn't help that others keep answering questions after they were told where to go
<Psi-Jack> oerheks: Yeah, at some point.... Gnome integrated what was caribou directly into the whole that is Gnome.
<oerheks> why is touch not a support thingy?
<oerheks> i do not agree, prag
<Psi-Jack> Well, "Ubuntu Touch" specifically is ubports.
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: They're not running Ubuntu... that's why it's not a support for #ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> Not actual Canonical/Ubuntu.
<Psi-Jack> in Faaact.. Looking at it more, it's more for like... Tablets, not even laptops, tabtops, of what marketing calls "convertibles" or "2-in-1".
<Psi-Jack> or*
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu Touch was/is specifically for mobile devices that natively do not have a hardware keyboard
<pragmaticenigma> or maybe more specific, are designed to not require a keyboard for their operation
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, I'm seeing that.
<Psi-Jack> Looked up the Acer Switch as well, and yeah...
<pragmaticenigma> Canonical abandoned the project when they abandoned Unity. The market shifted and there isn't enough interest in personal devices
<oerheks>  Acer Switch .... 32-bit UEFI ??
<Nyle> silent electronics?
<Nyle> Did you mean to highlight me?
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> NeoFrontier: https://www.linuxlinks.com/speechtools/
<lotuspsychje> a few of those are found in apt-cache speech
<NeoFrontier> you mean apt-cache search 'speech' ?
<lotuspsychje> yes sorry
<NeoFrontier> *thumbs up*
<NeoFrontier> :)
<NeoFrontier> You know life on Earth is interesting but sometimes very annoying.
<lotuspsychje> whys that
<NeoFrontier> Julius is the highest recommended text to speech engine, yet it is a speech recognition engine.
<NeoFrontier> Looks like i'll just stick to Festival.
<NeoFrontier> COVID-19 is gonna kill the pope.
<lotuspsychje> lets not discuss that here NeoFrontier
<NeoFrontier> Thanks for the input.
<NeoFrontier> let me go.
<NeoFrontier> 0/
<Psi-Jack> Heh.. I'm kinda scared that gnome-shell takes so long to "start up", and then sometimes still fails to even start some things in startup.
<pragmaticenigma> in the few times that I have run Gnome-Shell, can't say that I have experienced delay start up, without it being something related to something I did
<Psi-Jack> Heh. Well, this is just, startup. Even Extensions are showing "Extension initializing...". The whole gnome-shell load to finish is about 1~2 minutes itself.
<Psi-Jack> on NVMe.
<Psi-Jack> And I'm talking /just/ gnome-shell. :)
<oerheks> systemd-analyze blame
<oerheks> or this pearl: systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<Psi-Jack> But.. This isn't bootup, this is gdm->gnome-shell
<oerheks> journalctl -b -0 # or previous boot journalctl -b -1
<Psi-Jack> That's the thing, it's not boot. that's roughly ~4 seconds, from POST to login ready.
<Psi-Jack> I'm talking login to actual ready desktop.
<Psi-Jack> And hmmmm... I'm not sure I'm going to like some of the... Minor, but noticable changes in Gnome in 20.04 coming up. :/ The top right corner part, specifically, removes the three circular buttons for poweroff/suspend, lock, and settings, and replaces the username/realname with just "Lock".
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, Canonical has been showing more interest in IoT and Server ends right now. That was a reason for dropping the entire Mobile devices. I also see them more interested in enterprise levels of deployment, and less home user
<Psi-Jack> Yeah....
<pragmaticenigma> Enterprise wants stability, Xserver meets that goal, even if it is monolithic piece of software
<Psi-Jack> The main point I was bringing up. While it was /assumed/ the dropping of Unity and Mir, and Phone, that Canonical would start to contribute towards Wayland.... It's never actually been seen to happen.
<pragmaticenigma> I hear all sorts of wonderful things about Wayland, but the things I'm interested in are only promises. To make wayland work for me, I need to see remote desktop work, as well as the ability forward applications like I do with x-forwarding
<pragmaticenigma> about the same time as dropping Unity and Wayland, was about the same time Specter, Meltdown, various other gapping security holes were discovered
<pragmaticenigma> the last few years have been a lot of triage
<Psi-Jack> Heh yeah. I don't generally need remote desktop, but I do find, If needed, if I want a remote X app, I use x2go, which has been a much more sanely viable solution than actual X11 remote desktop.
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh, quite true indeed.
<pragmaticenigma> not familiar with x2go... it rings a bell, but makes me think of something from circa 2004
<Psi-Jack> You can get a full remote desktop, or a singular app, and it automatically sets up a ssh tunnel, and uses slightly better technologies than VNC for it all.
<Psi-Jack> With session management too. :)
<Psi-Jack> That, to me, is much more akin to business-class remote desktop/app.
<daftykins> open source is full of empty promises, honestly i don't get the excitement over things like Wayland though
<Psi-Jack> I wouldn't, normally myself, but X11 is a beast that has been holding Linux back for years.
<pragmaticenigma> I don't see it holding back anything though... the fact that the largest graphics chip manufacturers have finally built decent drivers targeting X makes it all the more solidified going forward
<daftykins> well X is an abandoned project though eh
<pragmaticenigma> What I think would help is if Xserver forked into Xserver and Xserver-light ... where the light edition did away with a lot of the really old legacy mainframe stuff that is still supported but not commonly used in modern setups
<Psi-Jack> But, however, hmmm... A Phoronix posting on Mir, in Dec 2019, shows that Mir is still actively developed....
<pragmaticenigma> So is Unity
<pragmaticenigma> Unity became a community project though, I don't know where Mir's origins were or where they went
<pragmaticenigma> I know that Mir was around before Canonical took interest in it
<Psi-Jack> Heh, seems they added Wayland support, to Mir.
 * Psi-Jack facepalms.
<pragmaticenigma> They added the wayland compositor... not the backend of wayland
<pragmaticenigma> Mir looks like it might still be actively developed by Canonical
<Psi-Jack> it is.
<Psi-Jack> Mir 1.6 was released December 3rd, 2019....
<pragmaticenigma> Already v1? wow.. .had no idea
<Psi-Jack> That more shows, to me, not that they're contributing to Wayland.. But still not doing so, in spite.
<pragmaticenigma> No... I think what it means is they're interested in giving Wayland a stable foundation to be built upon
<leftyfb> Psi-Jack: you're new here. The ops are all but useless
<Psi-Jack> Heh.. Wow.... Harsh.
<leftyfb> even when they are around, which is hardly ever, they justify the trolls existence and reprimand the ones reporting them
<Psi-Jack> So... Just like ##linux?
<daftykins> why be so sparing, the whole of freenode
<leftyfb> potentially, except these guys hide behind a CoC
<Psi-Jack> because many other channels, actually remove trolls, without giving them warm fuzzy blankets.
<leftyfb> trolls hardly ever get removed in #ubuntu. Spammers maybe, on the rare occasion an op is around. But hardly ever trolls.
<Psi-Jack> That's.... Sad.
<leftyfb> Not the smart trolls anyway ... the ones that do it just enough and slow down when an op is around
<leftyfb> also, an op will never do anything if they didn't see it themselves
<leftyfb> This is my experience anyway ... been going on for years
<Psi-Jack> heh.. I brushed my feet of ##linux because of similar, except, instead of being inactive, they actively estranged and attacked the people tryingt o report/help remove the problems.
<leftyfb> see, not removed :)
<leftyfb> Psi-Jack: yeah, prettymuch the same here
<leftyfb> ah, there we go, shocker
<Psi-Jack> ikonia's one of the usually better ones.
<leftyfb> They got REAL mad at me when I was telling the trolls that "trolling is offtopic here, please go to #ubuntu-ops"
<leftyfb> that's their secret hideout that nobody is supposed to be in longer than reporting spamming, getting yelled at and then told to /part
<leftyfb> welp, time to go outside and do outside work around the house ... nice weather is finally coming back. Got a ton of stuff planned for this spring/summer
<pragmaticenigma> tootles leftyfb
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> And yeah. hmmm. I've stepped back from the community a bit more than normal, after the whole ##linux things. I'd literally been gone a year from ##linux, joined for a matter of less than 10 minutes, and already the bad ops that make the place horrible, were ragging on me for absolutely nothing.
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, Only going by your actions in #ubuntu... you have a tendency to ramble and beat around the bush about issues you've encountered
<pragmaticenigma> which some may find off-putting and creating a lot of noise
<Psi-Jack> Which is ironic. I'm not usually one to ask question. :)
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, The other part is, you also have in the past, jumped into someone elses support discussion, asking about tangental things that are not related.
 * Psi-Jack tilts his head.
<Psi-Jack> I have?
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR and I were discussing the fact they were running Wayland and that it might have been the source of their issue. You jumped in with "<Psi-Jack> Did they actually go back to contributing to Wayland development?" which is completely offtopic for support and had nothing to do with what was the primary issue
<Psi-Jack> Ahh. Yes, that, indeed.
<Psi-Jack> Well, I /am/ more used to a support/discussion blend, so that's partly why.
<pragmaticenigma> it is really discouraged and why there is a separate -discuss channel
 * daftykins noticed
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. I'm getting used to that. :)
<Psi-Jack> But, thank you for pointing that out. I can adapt. heh
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not without having done many of the same things. and it is easy to get baited into someone's discussion in there
<Psi-Jack> But, heck... It's a "miracle" that I'm even using Ubuntu once again. :)
<pragmaticenigma> I would really like to go back to CentOS... they just don't have the multimedia ease of use that I desire... plus I've never worked with the nvidia drivers over there, which might make things more interesting
<Psi-Jack> Hehe. Yeah. I’ve been running Fedora since they got dnf. Which was a huge definite improvement
<pragmaticenigma> I left Fedora after they didn't seem to be making any progress towards making upgrades between versions a thing
<Psi-Jack> That's what dnf actually fixed. :)
<pragmaticenigma> I never felt there was a reason it couldn't be done before then
<pragmaticenigma> RedHat and CentOS both had the ability
<Psi-Jack> Ummm.... Barely.
<Psi-Jack> And not recommended or even actually supported, in those two.
<pragmaticenigma> Having to start from scratch with Fedora every single time was a pain. Back then I didn't know you could have /home in a partition and preserve that between versions
<Psi-Jack> Oh... yeah... heh.
<Psi-Jack> I've used Linux for.... Longer than dirt. So, some things to me are just like common place. I've literally forgotten more things about linux than most people will ever know in their lifetimes. :)
<Psi-Jack> I rarely ask questions, because usually I can figure it out myself, already know it, or what-not, but, I do, on occassions, have a series of questions especially when it's something new, or more specifically, desktop related. Getting old. LOL
<oerheks> i am full on linux since Vista SP1
<oerheks> still have the DVD + serialnumber sticker :-D
<Psi-Jack> Heh. I've been on Linux since 1993. ;)
<pragmaticenigma> I have been running Ubuntu full time since 2012... before that it was always on a secondary system
 * Psi-Jack nods.
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu got the choice because of it's Mythbuntu spin... making it trivial to install MythTV on a system
<Psi-Jack> Linux has been my literal primary system since........ Hmmmm... 1996?
<Psi-Jack> Back when fvwm was pretty freaking awesome stuff. :D
<pragmaticenigma> I cut my teeth around 1999ish ... School's Physics club managed two servers
<Psi-Jack> I still miss Yggdrasil linux though. That was a very impressive Linux distro.
<oerheks> Suse, Fedora, Ubuntu ... never looked further
<pragmaticenigma> 2002ish is where I started to make continued attempts to run Linux as a primary system. Never really got there... started with RedHat 4 community, just as it forked off to Fedora Core
<Psi-Jack> It just had two things wrong with it that didn't make the Linux community, as a whole, adopt into it.
<Psi-Jack> oerheks: Yggdrasil was before all those. :)
<oerheks> pragmaticenigma, me too, without internet i failed many times
<Psi-Jack> Well, except for SuSE, but at the time it was German only. :)
<oerheks> ach so
<pragmaticenigma> always had internet... but didn't know of forums like IRC for getting help
<pragmaticenigma> though plenty of classmates in University offered and did help
<pragmaticenigma> I guess FVWM lives on in spirit with enlightenment and XFCE desktops
<Psi-Jack> Heh. Ahhh. I've been on IRC since. Way early. When Efnet was the only one, and still had channels numbered, instead of named. And online counts were in the hundreds or less. :)
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. Crikes... Seems my fstab entries for bind-mounting didn't apply this time which is why it's seeming things are not... configured.....
<Psi-Jack> Or, rather... It is.... but...
<Psi-Jack> It was backwards. Woopsie. :)
<Nyle> Anyone play games here?
<Nyle> I seek to not be bored.
<Nyle> I first heard of Interent through America Online in 1992 when it was like 10$ per hour to dial in
<Nyle> Then I got a 25mhz compuadd machine, 25.33mhz cpu, 4mb ram, 80mb hdd
<Nyle> 256 color display nice and crisp
<Nyle> 300 baud modem!
<Nyle> IRC was nice back then. Mostly it was nerds/academics/teachers/researchers etc.
<Nyle> Now it's like every other ape in the jungle and his cousin is online with their silly little opinions and we have to pretend to respect everyone
<Nyle> *sigh*
<oerheks> ach so
<hggdh> aber natuerilich, ja, ja, ja
<oerheks> Intel will smile again .. "AMD processors from 2011 to 2019 vulnerable to two new attacks" https://twitter.com/campuscodi/status/1236315981762396162
<oerheks> hi TJ-
<jeremy31> I wonder is Freval is using Ubuntu, the EFI folder doesn't need much space
<TJ-> multiple OS installs
<jeremy31> I wonder what size the NVME is that windows only made the EFI 93Mb
<Psi-Jack> oerheks: Heh. Their smile will be brief though. :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Psi-Jack> Good aftermorning.
<lotuspsychje> hi Psi-Jack
<lotuspsychje> crippledmonk: hey
<crippledmonk> hey
<lotuspsychje> crippledmonk: wich flavor of 20.04 are you testing?
<crippledmonk> just installed the daily focal fossa on OLD dell inspiron 1720 lappy
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-desktop right?
<crippledmonk> yes
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> im early testing LTS too, searching for bugs
<lotuspsychje> fossa's gnome version will rocknroll on machines
<crippledmonk> had to do firmware-b43-installer for wifi and reboot. then add the nomodeset on first boot then used the built in autoinstall for the nvidia card then it worked out well after one more reboot
<lotuspsychje> crippledmonk: try these out: sudo apt install preload haveged stacer
<lotuspsychje> with stacer you can tweak startup items & systemd services GUI and tweak your machine for smoothness
<crippledmonk> hmm. I'll have to check it out. thanks
<ducasse> good morning
